#ubuntu-installer 2006-11-27
<cjwatson> that's not surprising; if you randomly kill debconf, extra questions are the least of your worries
<cjwatson> if it's happening about half the time, I'd love it if you could step through the installer until just before the end of the partitioner, then from tty2, 'udpkg -i /cdrom/pool/main/s/strace/strace_*.deb', 'ps ax' to find the main-menu process, and 'strace -f -o /tmp/foo.trace -s 1024 -tt -p <whatever the main-menu pid is>'
<cjwatson> ctrl-c that if/after it hangs, 'anna-install openssh-client', and scp the trace out
<cjwatson> this is a little reminiscent of http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=100616, but I don't think it's the same thing
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [+o cjwatson]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-installer:cjwatson] : Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [-o cjwatson]  by cjwatson
<jerom1> Hi Colin and all,
<jerom1> I would wish to test your friday's patch by adding your modification in the initrd of my netboot. How can i find your fix ?
* Signon time  :    Sun Nov 26 10:40:44 2006
* Signoff time :    Mon Nov 27 13:16:53 2006
* Total uptime :    1d  2h 36m  9s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<mark> cjwatson: alright I'll see what I can do
<cjwatson> thanks
<mark> I guess I could start an openssh server on the machine if I'm doing the install manually step by step anyway
<cjwatson> possibly the fewer perturbations the better, though
<mark> yes but I don't have physical access to most of our machines
<mark> they are thousands of miles away ;)
* cjwatson nods
<mark> let me try it rightaway on an idle server in korea
<mark> of course it doesn't happen if you WANT it to happen
<cjwatson> a watched pot never boils
<mark> maybe it doesn't help that the install goes a lot slower now because of a different mirror
<cjwatson> that shouldn't make a difference; it downloads everything and then installs it all
<mark> you never know
<mark> aha
<mark> now the install seems stalled on "Installed libisccfg1"
<mark> so it's likely not a man-db issue but a debconf one?
<cjwatson> could be anything
<cjwatson> would need an strace to investigate
<mark> trying to get you one now
<mark> btw, once I used db_set in a postinst script in one of our own packages
<mark> and that made everything stall as well
<mark> might be the same thing
<mark> but that was very reproducable
<cjwatson> probably a different problem, such as causing debconf to exit before the db_set
<cjwatson> db_set does work :-)
<mark> server-expert installs at 9600bps = no fun :)
<mark> ah there is no openssh-server udeb
<mark> let's see if I can do without...
<cjwatson> is too
<cjwatson> but it comes unconfigured so is not really quite what you want
<cjwatson> (it's in universe)
<mark> I have found another way
<mark> I start the strace in the ssh shell using the menu
<mark> and have it log to /var/log/stall.trace
<mark> then I start the internal debug logs webserver
<mark> and go on with the install
<mark> ok it seems stalled at "Installed cron"
<mark> http://yf1014.yaseo.wikimedia.org/stall.trace
<cjwatson> jerom1: 'svn di -r42868:42869 svn://svn.debian.org/svn/d-i/trunk/packages/debian-installer-utils/list-devices', applied to /bin/list-devices. If it breaks, you get to keep both pieces.
<jerom1> collin : thanks
<mark> 2136  14:56:57.569926 sendto(4, "<15>Nov 27 14:56:57 debconf: <-- 0 OK", 37, MSG_NOSIGNAL, NULL, 0) = 37
<mark> 2136  14:56:57.570009 write(5, "0 OK", 4) = 4
<mark> 2136  14:56:57.570056 write(5, "\n", 1) = 1
<mark> 2136  14:56:57.570102 read(6,
<cjwatson> (just the one l)
<mark> are the last lines in the trace
<cjwatson> that sounds like you're just tracing debconf
<mark> isn't the main menu debconf?
<cjwatson> but the hang might not be there
<cjwatson> you're prejudging the outcome ...
<mark> I am not
<mark> you asked me to trace the main menu pid :)
<cjwatson> with -f
<mark> I did
<cjwatson> and no, the main menu actually isn't debconf
<cjwatson> it's "main-menu"
<mark> ok
<mark> I will start over
<cjwatson> sorry, I thought I'd been clear
<mark> maybe I didn't look very well
<mark> np
<mark> I now know how to do it
<cjwatson> looking at the trace anyway, but it looks like it's the other side of the protocol that's hanging
<mark> yes
<cjwatson> debconf is just waiting for input, which is legitimate and normal
<mark> indeed
<cjwatson> could conceivably be apt or something at this rate
<cjwatson> but we'll see
<mark> I should put the strace in the early_command script... easier
<mark> oh this is going to be a fun trace
<cjwatson> (not likely to be around much for the rest of my afternoon, BTW)
<mark> ok
<mark> I'll just save it
<cjwatson> nnn
<cjwatson> (argh, bloody connection)
<mark> gee, the installer is doing a lot of forks...
<cjwatson> it does that
<cjwatson> something to do with largely being written in shell ;-)
<cjwatson> Doesn't help performance on hppa any, where fork() is really slow. It's not too bad on the other architectures.
<mark> hehe
<mark> my strace download is now one hour behind
<mark> an hour to just install base ;)
<mark> killed for out of memory
<cjwatson> d'oh
<mark> it was > 4 GB in size ;)
<mark> this is not feasible
<cjwatson> when did you start the trace?
<mark> right before base install
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> is it feasible to dump the trace to disk instead of RAM?
<mark> hmm
<mark> maybe
<mark> would have to be another disk than the installer is working on I guess
<cjwatson> you'd have to run in expert mode until the end of the partitioner in order to give yourself time to set up the trace before base-installer starts, and then change debconf priority back to high to get into base-installer
<cjwatson> no, if you set up the trace after the partitioner has finished working then you can safely write into /target/tmp/
<mark> or I have it streamed out over the LAN
<mark> I can do it after base-installer I guess, it doesn't happen during bae
<mark> base
<cjwatson> it doesn't?
<cjwatson> oh, Ubuntu doesn't install man-db as part of base
<cjwatson> I totally forgot about that ;-)
<mark> :)
<cjwatson> hi, can you tell I'm the man-db maintainer, a Debian installer developer, and the Ubuntu installer lead? sheesh
<mark> yes, clearly :)
<cjwatson> yeah, ok, so right before pkgsel would work fine as well
<mark> but with many hats things can get intermixed
<cjwatson> exactly - Debian installs man-db in base
<mark> what does "Build LTSP chroot"?
<mark> +do
<cjwatson> it's an Edubuntu thing
<cjwatson> thin client integration
<mark> /dev/sda1                 7.3G    479.8M      6.5G   7% /target
<mark> I hope that's gonna be enough :)
<cjwatson> if you're installing an LTSP server, it builds a pre-cooked chroot that you can serve out to clients
<mark> I see
<mark> so I can skip it next time
<cjwatson> yeah
<mark> ok there we go, I have it log to /target/tmp, and I put a symlink in /var/log/ so it's available over the network
<mark> http://yf1014.yaseo.wikimedia.org/stall.trace
<mark> gonna start pkgsel now
<mark> grr
<mark> of course now it went just fine
<mark> and again :(
<jerom1> bye
<mark> can't reproduce it with strace running
#ubuntu-installer 2006-11-29
<jerom1> hello
<jerom1> Collin : For information, the patch applied on list-devices script doesn't work. I go to the server room will tomorrow in order to solve this problem.
<jerom1> Have you an idea, can i force response with preseed in order to catch the "Human interaction" ?
<cjwatson> jerom1: "doesn't work"?
<cjwatson> jerom1: you can just not preseed it at all, run through the UI by hand until the partitioner, alt-F2 and run 'list-devices disk'
<cjwatson> forcing a response with preseeding is silly, since preseeding is all about noninteractivity
<jerom1> ok i test your command tomorrow
<jerom1> now i have not access to the server
<cr3> I'm trying to build a mini iso so that I can simply boot from a CD device and then specify a root device like a USB drive which might not be bootable on some machines. apart from copying initrd.gz and vmlinuz, what else might I need?
<cr3> can I simply install grub on the iso and then specify the USB drive or will that not work ifthe machine doesn't support booting from USB?
<cjwatson> the problem would be identifying the USB device to grub
<cjwatson> if you can reliably know what that is, then that should work fine
<cjwatson> is there some reason you can't use syslinux like we normally use on CDs?
<cr3> cjwatson: might grub support specyfing a UUID? that would be a reliable way to identify the USB device
<cr3> cjwatson: if not, I'm not sure how to identify the USB device. I'm not even sure what kind of educated guesses I could try
<cjwatson> you can pass root=UUID=... to the kernel, but grub still needs to know the device and doesn't accept UUIDs
<cr3> cjwatson: as for using syslinux, I hadn't thought of that, I was imply browsing the hierarchy of files and directories on the live CD to inspire myself. I should probably familiarize myself with syslinux.
<cjwatson> (because it needs to read the kernel off the device)
<cjwatson> likely device names are (hd0), (hd1), etc.
<cr3> cjwatson: usually, the USB device is mounted from /dev/sda1, but that apparently didn't work when passed to grub
<cjwatson> possibly (hd0,1) etc. if the device is partitiond
<cjwatson> ed
<cjwatson> please read the grub info documentation
<cjwatson> or get Jeff to fill you in on the basics
<cr3> heh, I'm totally off the track there :)
<cjwatson> grub has its own device naming scheme
<cjwatson> if the BIOS can't boot from USB, it's possible that syslinux will have trouble - I think it just uses BIOS calls
<cjwatson> also, have you considered Smart Boot Manager instead of rolling your own?
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, I don't think SBM supports USB so never mind
<cr3> cjwatson: if the BIOS can't boot from USB, that's why I considered booting the kernel from the CD and then providing a root device to the kernel
<cjwatson> ah
<cr3> cjwatson: darn, that seemed like a promissing suggestion :)
<cjwatson> ok, you can do that with UUIDs
<cjwatson> worth a try anyway
<cr3> cjwatson: you're saying to use UUIDs for which boot method? the cd?
<cjwatson> no the root= option in the append line passed to the kernel
<cr3> cjwatson: to the kernel loaded from the cd, right? if so, I still need to build my own cd because the kernel modules on the root device have been updated and the initramfs doesn't seem to contain usb related modules
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> I'd entirely expect you to need to build your own CD
* cjwatson tries to work out why ubiquity 1.3.0(pre) is just exiting without comment
<cjwatson> aha. silly gtk.
#ubuntu-installer 2006-11-30
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<jerom1> cjwatson: what exactly is your USB detection problem? do you have some log entries?
<jerom1> i view :
<cjwatson> (that was a quote from me, not a question to me)
<jerom1> kernel : hub 5-2:1.0 : USB hub found
<jerom1> 7 ports detected
<jerom1> USB disconnect, address 10
<jerom1> new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12
<jerom1> input : HP Virtual Keyboard as /class/input/input1522
<jerom1> input : HP Virtual Keyboard as /class/input/input/1523
<jerom1> input : USB HID v1.0.1 Mouse [HP Virtual Keyboard]  on usb-0000:01:04.4.1
<jerom1> USB disconnect, address 11
<jerom1> and loop ...
<cjwatson> is it possible to connect a non-USB keyboard for the purpose of doing the installation?
<jerom1> loop with another address number
<cjwatson> however, the USB loop is a kernel problem; I suggest bringing it up on #ubuntu-kernel
<jerom1> yes i use standard keyboard
<jerom1> i have zero usb devices
<cjwatson> jerom1: for dapper netboot, make sure you're using images from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<cjwatson> those are built with a more recent kernel than /dists/dapper/... (IIRC)
<jerom1> yes i downloaded this archive at 20 minutes
<cjwatson> how long ago you downloaded it doesn't matter; I'm simply checking that you used dapper-updates rather than dapper
<cjwatson> (well, doesn't matter much. It was last updated several months ago)
<jerom1> I downloaded this archive : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<cjwatson> ok
<jerom1> i must be answer my question on channel #ubuntu-kernel ?
<cjwatson> I believe s
<cjwatson> so
<cjwatson> perhaps they can offer a workaround such as a magic kernel parameter
<jerom1> yes thanks Colin
<cjwatson> good luck
<jerom1> thanks
<jerom1> i modify dapper install in order to use 2.6.17 kernel, it's works for USB
<jerom1> but i have a same problem with disk detection
<jerom1> i see in /var/log/syslog partman : No volume groups found
<jerom1> i have a device : /dev/cciss/c0d0
<jerom1> are you an idea ?
<cjwatson> I'm very uncomfortable about having to support dapper with 2.6.17. If you're going to do that, support is invalidated anyway, and you might as well use edgy.
<cjwatson> "partman : No volume groups found" is not a relevant error message
<cjwatson> I think edgy with my list-devices patch is going to be much easier to work with
<jerom1> but edgy is not LTS, is it dangerous to use on production server ?
<cjwatson> dapper+2.6.17 is not LTS either.
<jerom1> you're right
<cjwatson> cr3 can correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure we don't offer support on dapper+2.6.17
<cr3> I'm trying to boot from the kernel on a CDROM but use the filesystem on /dev/sda1. So: 1. I copied /boot/vmlinuz-`uname -r` install/vmlinuz; 2. mkinitramfs -o install/initrd.gz; 3. copied isolinux directory from install CD to isolinux; 4. changed isolinux.cfg to append: boot=install initrd=/install/initrd.gz root=/dev/sda0 rw --; 5. when I boot from the CD, I get this error: .: 92: Can't open /scripts/install
<cr3> cjwatson: 2.6.17? isn't that the edgy kernel?
<cjwatson> cr3: yes
<cjwatson> cr3: boot=install doesn't mean what you think it means. What are you trying to do there?
<cjwatson> cr3: dropping boot= altogether would be better bet ...
<cr3> cjwatson: we offer support for dapper and edgy, but we don't support swaping packages between releases like that
<cjwatson> s/better/a better/
<cr3> cjwatson: I'll try that, one sec...
<jerom1> cjwatson : ok thanks, i re-test you're patch
<cjwatson> jerom1: I'm not sure why dapper is failing to detect the disks, though; the full log rather than a randomly guessed line from it would help. :-)
<cr3> cjwatson: cheers, that worked! so "boot" is to specify the name of scripts to run at some point during the boot sequence?
<jerom1> cjwatson, i think disk is detected, but installer answer "disk selector : entire disk or LVM"
<cjwatson> cr3: right, it's an initramfs-tools parameter
<cjwatson> jerom1: please tell me these things up-front and we won't have to waste time
<cjwatson> jerom1: can I see the Kickstart file (with passwords removed) again?
<cr3> cjwatson: weird name for it, but it's good to know.
<jerom1> yes it is here : http://sharengo.org/ks.cfg (contains test password)
<cjwatson> jerom1: are there any devices in /dev/discs/ while the installer is running?
<jerom1>  /dev/discs doesn't exist but /dev/disk contains by-uuid
<cjwatson> no, not /dev/disk
<cjwatson> jerom1: could you run parted_devices and tell me the output?
<jerom1>  /dev/cciss/c0dO 366870733824 Compaq Smart Array
<cjwatson> sure that's dO not d0?
<jerom1> replace c0dO by c0d0
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> jerom1: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/custom-guide/s1-kickstart2-options.html
<jerom1> i read this : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/47526, may be i must be add kernel/drivers/block/cpqarray.ko in my initrd image
<cjwatson> jerom1: clearpart --drives cciss/c0d0 --initlabel
<cjwatson> not /dev/cciss/c0d0 - sorry, I probably misled you earlier on that
<cjwatson> jerom1: you may have to have fun with a %post script (or other tweak) to do that, but that can be done once you're past this)
<jerom1> cjwatson : oki i test now
<cjwatson> maybe I should make kickseed handle the /dev/ prefix there a bit more gracefully
<jerom1> i modified my http://sharengo.org/ks.cfg : clearpart --drives cciss/c0d0 --initlabel   and i restart my net install now
<cjwatson> ok, kickseed in feisty will tolerate my clearpart mistake there
<cjwatson> have to go out for an hour or so now
<jerom1> install run, i wait ...
<mneptok> jerom1: do you have a few minutes to discuss your e-mail to canonical re: support?
<jerom1> mneptok : benois@argia-engineering.fr
<mneptok> jerom1: do you prefer e-mail to IRC or phone? someone tried phoning you several times yesterday. if e-mail is better, i am happy to do that/
<jerom1> mneptok : email is better or phone in french ?
<mneptok> cr3: a tu une moment pour jerom1?
<mneptok> jerom1: quand? maintentant? plutard? a demain?
<jerom1> mneptok : maintenant si possible
<mneptok> d'accord, moment ...
<jerom1> mneptok : Cell Phone : +33 6 21 53 56 19
<mneptok> je parle francais comme un babare. cr3 est une choix meilleure.
<mneptok> moment, je compose le bureau.
<jerom1> mneptok : oki
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks for the tip the other day on building a custom iso, worked perfectly
<cjwatson> good stuff
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-01
<cr3> when installing 6.06 from the live cd on a 2.2Gb hard drive and if you select "erase entire disk", it will create 128Mb swap and 2.1Gb root but the installer will crash later due to a full disk.
<cr3> Oddly, I have an installation of 6.06 which takes less than 2Gb
<cr3> Perhaps some extra space is being taken during the installation process and then removed afterwards.
<cjwatson> I think that's known
<cjwatson> I need to attack ubiquity/partman's disk space checks in general
<cr3> cjwatson: is my assessment right, though, that some extra space is being taken during the installation?
<cjwatson> yes; ubiquity copies the whole live filesystem and then removes a few bits
<cjwatson> I tried to get the high water mark but may not have got it quite right
<cjwatson> for example, ubiquity itself is copied to the hard disk and then removed at the end
<cr3> cjwatson: that rings a bell, I remember overhearing you speak about this during AllHands. that's a trick to make it possible for the live cd and installer to coexist in the same limited space, right?
<cjwatson> yes, basically
<cjwatson> the live CD installer doesn't use .debs, but copies the live filesystem instead
<jerom1> cr3 : Hi, can you call me for support please ?
<cr3> jerom1: sure, I tried calling you several times during the last few days. give me a few minutes, I'm on the phone right now.
<jerom1> cr3 : ok no problem
<cr3> jerom1: ok, I'm dialing...
<jerom1> cr3: oki cool
<cr3> jerom1: the number I'm dialing is not answering, please see my private messages
<jerom1> cr3 : please see my response in private
<cr3> cjwatson: might there be a workaround to install 6.06 on a 2Gb drive using the live cd? the alternate works fine, but the live cd is so much more user friendly
<cjwatson> cr3: afraid not, if the contents of the live filesystem don't fit
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-02
<admin123> I noticed that the installer configures X automatic, how can I reinvoke it?
<cjwatson> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cjwatson> if you want it not to ask lots of questions, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<admin123> cjwatson, the progressbar worked fine, thanks in advance
<admin123> cjwatson, how did the installer configure it?
<admin123> I read something about debxconf ? some file in x11-common?
<admin123> dexconf...
<cjwatson> it just installs the xserver-xorg package (among many others) which configures it all by itself in its maintainer scripts
<cjwatson> dexconf is involved somewhere in the middle of all that
<cjwatson> progress bar> great!
<admin123> We have amd systemes which have SIS chipets and intel systems which have Via chipsets. I was wondering how well X autoconfiguration is implented. for example: dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive -pcritical xserver-xorg dosn't modify my configuration, when I put a via cipset driver on a nv driver it still remains standing on the nv driver instead of chaning it.
<mark> would it be easy to make the installer always automatically save the debug logs (http)?
<mark> that would be very convenient in a number of cases
<cjwatson> I'd rather not do that by default; I'd get complaints from people on insecure networks
<cjwatson> might be possible to implement a boot option to do it though
<cjwatson> file a bug on, er, I guess save-logs?
<cjwatson> actually, the source package is installation-report
<mark> of course not by default
<mark> but it's no problem for us
<mark> there's nothing secret in our logs
<mark> so it's not easily possible through preseeding or early_command script?
<cjwatson> you might be able to do it by calling /var/lib/dpkg/info/save-logs.postinst, or possibly pieces of it
<cjwatson> and preseeding save-logs/menu
<mark> alright, I will look into it
<cjwatson> (web)
<mark> yes
<cjwatson> one tricky bit
<cjwatson> you probably have to do it after network configuration, otherwise the httpd won't bind to the right network interface?
<mark> yes
<mark> but early_command is run after network config anyway
<mark> in our case
<mark> the preseed files are on the network
<mark> actualy early_command reruns network config, but I can easily start this after that bit
<cjwatson> true, if you're using preseed/url
<mark> thanks!
<cjwatson> I think for making it a standard bit of d-i it should probably be done at the end of netcfg
<cjwatson> anyway, back to the weekend :)
<mark> enjoy
<mark> it's working :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-26
<cjwatson> evand: heads-up: there is a fairly decent chance of my grub-installer merge breaking something, so watch out ...
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> I've uploaded os-prober 1.23 to Debian, and we should be able to sync that once it's ready
<evand> great
<thom> cjwatson: hey, is the installation guide for 7.10 online anywhere? i can't see it on help.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> thom: I don't think so - I need to prod mdke to publish it
<cjwatson> thom: it's in the installation-guide-i386 (etc.) package in gutsy though
<thom> ahah
<mshadle> cjwatson: is there any way to delay the booting of a CD? when the kernel first loads it seems like it can't find the cdrom. but maybe ~ 10 seconds after it tells me "Cannot load the cdrom" i can press enter and it goes along its merry way
<cjwatson> mshadle: are you using Kickstart?
<mshadle> yup
<cjwatson> are you loading a Kickstart file from the CD?
<mshadle> yeah.
<cjwatson> mshadle: it would be useful to know if it behaves differently if you're loading a Kickstart file from the network instead
<mshadle> LABEL install
<mshadle>   menu label ^Install lvs01
<mshadle>   kernel /install/vmlinuz
<mshadle>   append  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed initrd=/install/initrd.gz ks=cdrom:/ks-lvs01.cfg
<mshadle> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=text pci=routeirq acpi=off noapic --
<cjwatson> either way, please file a bug on the kickseed package
<cjwatson> it's not straightforward to "delay" loading the CD, but that's also not really the real problem IMO ...
<mshadle> it's like a chicken and egg
<mshadle> it's kinda funky and it happens only on remote machines i can't really keep reformatting/trying out
<cjwatson> thing is, the hardware detection component is already supposed to wait until everything's settled down
<mshadle> here's my seed
<mshadle> # Always install the server kernel.
<mshadle> d-i     base-installer/kernel/override-image    string linux-server
<mshadle> # Only install basic language packs. Let tasksel ask about tasks.
<mshadle> d-i     pkgsel/language-pack-patterns   string
<mshadle> # No language support packages.
<mshadle> d-i     pkgsel/install-language-support boolean false
<mshadle> d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server build-essential
<mshadle> popularity-contest popularity-contest/participate boolean false
<mshadle> # Avoid that last message about the install being complete.
<mshadle> d-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note
<mshadle> dont know if any of that helps :p
<mshadle> so does your kickstart really just map to d-i stuff
<evand> yes, the kickstart settings are translated into debconf settings.
<cjwatson> the preseed file is not relevant
<cjwatson> (to your problem)
<evand> cjwatson: releases.ubuntu.com says the memory requirement for the desktop CD is 320 MB, but isolinux says it's 384 MB.  The latter is correct, right?
<evand> I'm looking to correct http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition which says 256 MB.
 * Lrrr randomly pokes cjwatson 
<Lrrr> Away.  Not that it wasn't unexpected.
<Lrrr> cjwatson: I just had a quick question about http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu/, ie, is it a bzr branch and if so where can I fetch it.
<Lrrr> I'll be back on IRC later tonight.
<evand> Lrrr: that is the branch
<evand> bzr branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu/ debian-cd.ubuntu
<Lrrr> evand: dang... I thought I tried that already.
<Lrrr> thank you
<mshadle> crap anyone here know why i get errors like this? "db_input: command not found" and a lot of postinst scripts fail. just normal apt-get installs too. something broke my package management
<Lrrr> mshadle: is debconf installed?
<mshadle> yeah..
<mshadle> debconf and debconf-i18n and says it is up to date
<Lrrr> evand: I guess I had the URL wrong, then thought it wasn't a bzr repo.
<Lrrr> mshadle: It might be broken.
<Lrrr> like, some files could be missing
<mshadle> yeah.. im afraid if i remove it
<mshadle> then ill be even more in a pickle
<Lrrr> Check the list of files in the package first.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-27
<mshadle> sure enough, uninstall debconf and reinstall and im fine
<mshadle> so something with di-tools, systemimager, or something else corrupted my debconf when i removed it
<cjwatson> evand: 320 is probably actually closer, but we wanted to be conservative in a few places and said 384
<tjaalton> cjwatson: did you discuss console-setup with gravity at FOSSCamp?
<tjaalton> and if, what was the outcome
<tjaalton> +so
<cjwatson> erm, what about it?
<cjwatson> we did talk a bit, though I forget the exact details; if you remind me which bit you care about, I may remember ...
<tjaalton> well, our xkb layout configuration depends on it
<tjaalton> but debian uses something different
<cjwatson> Debian will be moving to console-setup in time
<tjaalton> oh
<cjwatson> and our XKB layout configuration does not depend on console-setup
<cjwatson> it's the other way round
<cjwatson> well, though it does fish its initial value out of what console-setup did in the installer, true
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> I just did some thinking about how to get the values for hal
<tjaalton> and how to keep them in sync
<cjwatson> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/ConsoleSetupSwitch
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> goal for lenny, sweet
<cjwatson> I think in practice sorting out console-setup layout/variant names i18n is the hardest problem
<cjwatson> bryce said he'd help out with that for hardy
<cjwatson> anyway, do go on regarding hal?
<tjaalton> right.. so AIUI it was decided that hal should ship a script that maintains the fdi-file
<tjaalton> or do it in config/postinst
<tjaalton> but that would mean running dpkg-reconfigure when doing a change
<tjaalton> so I was thinking, if console-setup is the "master" place to store the data (I can't think of a situation where you'd have different layout on the console), there could be a "update-kbdlayout" or similar that would update the fdi
<tjaalton> console-setup seems to store the information in debconf
<cjwatson> debconf should never be the canonical place to store anything
<cjwatson> console-setup stores it in /etc/default/console-setup
<cjwatson> agreed that there needs to be a simple command to change it
<cjwatson> editing XML by hand is not good
<tjaalton> yes, I know that "debconf should not be a database" :)
<cjwatson> I don't think either console-setup or X needs to be the "master", if it's being kept in hal ...?
<cjwatson> but it doesn't hugely matter, I guess
<tjaalton> well, console-setup doesn't need hal, although they are both installed on every system..
<cjwatson> yes, that could be a sticking point in Debian
<cjwatson> it would mean committing to having hal in the base system
<cjwatson> for that matter, I don't think hal is part of Ubuntu's base system
<cjwatson> it's priority optional
<tjaalton> so it seems..
<tjaalton> hmm
<cjwatson> right now, it's part of desktop
<cjwatson> server installs don't have it
<cjwatson> could hal fish it out of a non-fdi file?
<tjaalton> yep, didn't bother to check :)
<cjwatson> like /etc/default/console-setup?
<tjaalton> it could
<cjwatson> I think that might be better
<cjwatson> if it fetched it dynamically at run-time
<cjwatson> the console setup is the sort of thing you need to edit with very few tools, and having it as a simple text file seems like a win
<cjwatson> having it in hal (the protocol) seems more important than having it in hal's native file format
<tjaalton> how to do that in runtime?
<cjwatson> not my problem
<cjwatson> ;-)
<tjaalton> haha
<cjwatson> hal has plenty of scripts that it calls to figure stuff out
<cjwatson> e.g. for power management
<cjwatson> I'm not saying it's trivial but it ought to be possible
<tjaalton> so you mean it's better to have the information only in one place (on disk) and read that on fly?
<cjwatson> it feels better
<tjaalton> sounds more consistent
<tjaalton> for us it's simple to rely on console-setup, and then Debian can add code to get the information from current xorg.conf or whatever
<tjaalton> until they use console-setup
<cjwatson> or migrate it from xorg.conf once-only into an fdi file if they prefer
<tjaalton> yeah, that could be done in some postinst
<cjwatson> so what will the gnome keyboard layout thing do?
<cjwatson> presumably it can't set the value in hal, since it's per-user not system-wide
<tjaalton> right
<cjwatson> I guess it just carries on doing what it's doing now
<tjaalton> it should let the user change the layout if he needs to
<tjaalton> but, there are bugs
<tjaalton> at least now that the default is us. If I add fi to the list, I can't make it default (on my session) until I remove us
<cjwatson> ugh
<tjaalton> then if I plug in another keyboard, it uses us, and the moment I type with it the whole session uses "us"
<tjaalton> :P
<tjaalton> corner cases, but still
<tjaalton> hmm, /usr/lib/hal/scripts has stuff that should help
<tjaalton> ..figuring out how to do it
<tjaalton> oh, just echo the values.. cool
<tjaalton> dead simple :)
<tjaalton> how the hell no-one thought of this before
<tjaalton> now something completely different: has it been discussed if we could use 'relatime' mount option by default?
<tjaalton> Fedora8 does that
<tjaalton> currently even every read from the cache forces a write to the disk
<cjwatson> yes, it has
<cjwatson> partman now (hardy) supports relatime, but doesn't yet support the concept of default mount options
<cjwatson> so that needs to be added first
<tjaalton> cool
<cjwatson> but I think it would be a good plan
<tjaalton> there is a spec about noatime, but relatime is better
<tjaalton> since some apps have problems with noatime
<tjaalton> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/noatime
<tjaalton> hmm, it would be nice to see directly when a spec has been created
<cjwatson> sigh @ spec proliferation
<tjaalton> yeah..
<tjaalton> should I draft a spec about it, and then later mark the noauto-spec as superceded?
<tjaalton> hog
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> "oh"
<tjaalton> cjwatson: didn't notice your comment that a spec is not necessary :)
<cjwatson> it's yet another case where a simple bug would be perfectly fine
<twb> cjwatson: is partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device supposed to work under gutsy's d-i?
<twb> I get "Volume group name already in use".
<cjwatson> sorry, I don't know offhand
<twb> AFAICT I can't make an automated lvm-using install idempotent.
<twb> I got that entry from the Sid install guide, so it may not be applicable to gutsy.
<cjwatson> I don't know why it wouldn't work
<cjwatson> it's there
<twb> Hmm.
<cjwatson> perhaps some stupid device name difference
<twb> I'm also using oem-config, if that makes a different.
<twb> *difference
<cjwatson> no
<twb> I don't know how to analyse the problem.
<twb> Oh, this VM isn't using DEBCONF_DEBUG, lemme reboot
<cjwatson> evand: did you get my mail about clock-setup?
<cjwatson> in reply to your merge requests
<evand> indeed, I'm working on it as we speak
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> localechooser done, console-setup imported into bzr and nearly done, hw-detect imported into bzr and done, elilo-installer synced
<evand> awesome
<evand> was ntp previously handled by a different component?
<cjwatson> it wasn't done at all
<evand> ah, that clears things up, thanks
<soren> Just FYI: mathiaz has done the ntp merge, I just need to review it.
<cjwatson> console-setup uploaded, os-prober synced
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r383 oem-config/ (7 files in 2 dirs): * Convert to python-central.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r384 oem-config/ (debian/changelog scripts/localechooser-apply):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Adjust for localechooser 1.39:
<CIA-4> oem-config:  - Don'\''t edit /etc/environment unless it already contains LANG or
<CIA-4> oem-config:  LANGUAGE settings.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r385 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/language.py):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Adjust for localechooser 1.40:
<CIA-4> oem-config:  - Cope with localechooser asking countrychooser/country-name rather than
<CIA-4> oem-config:  countrychooser/shortlist.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2360 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/language.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Adjust for localechooser 1.40:
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  - Cope with localechooser asking countrychooser/country-name rather than
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  countrychooser/shortlist.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2361 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Remove the pregenerated snakeoil certificate and reconfigure ssl-cert so
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  that each system gets a unique snakeoil certificate.
<cjwatson> evand: I think we should skip apt-setup for alpha 1; it requires new apt, new pkgsel, and new di-utils
<cjwatson> which is all kind of a pain to get in place by Thursday
<evand> indeed
<twb> What happens on Thursday?
<evand> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/upload/clock-setup_0.92ubuntu1.dsc
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/bzr/clock-setup/
<evand> that should address the issues you raised
<evand> I looked over it a few times just to be sure, but you might want to review it one more time, just in case
<cjwatson> twb: alpha 1 planned to be released then
<cjwatson> evand: thanks, looking
<cjwatson> evand: could you please merge my changes? bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/clock-setup/ubuntu/
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> I didn't make any changes there; did you throw away and start over?
<evand> indeed, it seemed cleaner to do it that way.  Should I not have?
<cjwatson> please don't in future, it's confusing
<evand> I figured you hadn't merged from me
<evand> ok
<evand> sorry about that
<cjwatson> hmm, I wonder what LP will do if I uncommit
 * cjwatson goes to look that up
<evand> probably explode
<cjwatson> I don't think so, it does branch.pull(self._source_branch, overwrite=True)
<cjwatson> so I'll just uncommit back to 0.16ubuntu1 and pull again
<cjwatson> generally not good to uncommit on a published branch though, but in this case I guess it's the easiest recovery path
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> evand: this time you seem to have dropped the UTC question *and* its changelog entry
<cjwatson> I sort of meant to keep the question instead
<cjwatson> (due to bug 28961)
 * evand checks
<evand> ah, I misread and thought that they had merged that bit
<evand> though on further inspection, no, they have not
<evand> fixing now
<cjwatson> thanks
<evand> ok, pushed
 * evand crosses fingers
<cjwatson> looks good
<evand> great.  Shall I move on to base-installer, or are you already working on that?
<cjwatson> I am not
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> clock-setup uploaded, thanks, sorry for the long back-and-forth :)
<cjwatson> I'm working on the rather epic task of importing debian-installer's history into bzr
<evand> sorry for messing it up three times :)
<evand> yikes
<cjwatson> took a while to find all the tarballs I had from warty ...
<cjwatson> I want to have the aid of bzr for the merge though
<evand> haha
<cjwatson> urgh, bzr-svn doesn't seem to have done the right thing with $Id$ expansions
<cjwatson> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/bzr/+spec/bzr-keyword-expansion, sigh, guess I'll just ignore those conflicts
<cjwatson> maybe I should use tailor instead ...
<twb> I wouldn't trust tailor for more than a one-off migration of data from one SCM to another
<cjwatson> I've used it before with moderate success, and in this case I have already tried everything else that I know to be available
<cjwatson> plus I have some checks and balances available to me on an ongoing basis, so I'm not worried
<cjwatson> that said, tailor isn't working for me either at the moment
<twb> You've used it successfully for two-way bzr svn interaction?
<cjwatson> I don't need two-way
<twb> Oh, OK
<cjwatson> I'm just working around the fact that a cscvs bug means that Launchpad can't import this particular Subversion repository into bzr as yet
<cjwatson> looks like I'm stuck with bzr-svn's bugs though
<evand> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/bzr/base-installer/ and http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/upload/base-installer_1.85ubuntu1.dsc
<evand> Not entirely sure if I did kernel/tests/sparc/niagara-t1-* correctly.  I was going to bump the kernel version, but linux-image-2.6.22-14-sparc64 doesn't exist according to p.u.c.
<knowmad> Hi, is this an appropriate channel for discussing usplash customization issues?
<evand> knowmad: #ubuntu-devel might be more appropriate.  My usplash knowledge is somewhat limited.
<knowmad> evand: thanks! i'm being challenged by it at the moment myself.
<cjwatson> evand: ok, I'll look tomorrow morning
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> the kernel versions in tests aren't too important
<evand> ah, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-28
<evand> cjwatson: do you have a general workflow for converting Ubuntu source packages into a branch of the imported debian svn trunk?  My current plan wrt partman-crypto is to just redo each merge, assuming that everything will apply cleanly.
<cjwatson> yeah, I do
<cjwatson> first, create a branch using -rBASEREVISION (whatever the base revision we first branched from is)
<cjwatson> unpack all the Ubuntu packages based off that Debian revision
<cjwatson> for each Ubuntu package, cd into its tree, mv the .bzr directory over from the previous one (or from the initial branch, for the first one), add any unknown files, debcommit
<cjwatson> at some point you may come to a point in the Ubuntu history where a new Debian revision was merged
<cjwatson> the way you do that is: figure out the bzr revision in trunk corresponding to what we merged; in the tree corresponding to the Ubuntu version immediately before the change, 'bzr merge -rREVISION ../trunk'
<cjwatson> you will get conflicts
<cjwatson> but ignore them
<cjwatson> unpack the new Ubuntu package, mv the .bzr directory over from the one you just merged and conflicted
<cjwatson> the action of doing that resolves all the conflicts, so 'rm .bzr/checkout/conflicts'
<cjwatson> add any unknown files and commit
<cjwatson> and just repeat all that until you get to the end
<evand> wow, that probably saved me a massive headache.  Thanks!
<cjwatson> I haven't scripted it as such, but a few carefully-placed shell functions can get it down to just a couple of command lines per version
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> also, you might want to use debcommit for the merge, but by default it will include all the Debian changelog entries in the commit message as well, which I think is excessive
<cjwatson> so I apply this to my /usr/bin/debcommit when I'm doing merges:
<cjwatson>              or die "debcommit: cannot run $diffcmd[0]: $!\n";
<cjwatson>          foreach (<CHLOG>) {
<cjwatson> +            last if /^\+ -- /;
<cjwatson>              next unless /^\+  /;
<cjwatson>              s/^\+  //;
<cjwatson>              next if /^\s*\[.*\]\s*$/; # maintainer name
<evand> ah, ok
<evand> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/upload/partman-crypto_22ubuntu1.dsc and http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/bzr/partman-crypto/
<evand> I think I did that correctly, but let me know if you spot any errors.
<cjwatson> evand: ack, enqueued
<cjwatson> getting to the end of the road on the d-i import pain
<cjwatson> will need to spend a while pushing it up to LP though
<evand> nice, thanks
<evand> I can imagine
<cjwatson> dear bzr, please PUSH FASTER
<cjwatson> then again it's probably my ADSL's fault
<evand> haha
<evand> yikes, I've played that game (IDSL, admittedly) and I'm *never* going back.
<evand> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/70088 whenever you have a free moment, not a high priority
<cjwatson> evand: /~kamion/debian-installer/main/ pushed again; if you have a branch of it, you'll need to pull --overwrite I'm afraid
<cjwatson> evand: followed up to the bug
<evand> just out of curiosity, why not ~core-dev?
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> /main/ is a read-only import branch so I thought it was OK/best not to have it more generally writable, in case somebody makes a mistake
<cjwatson> I'm pushing /ubuntu to core-dev
<evand> gotcha
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2362 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Removed the somewhat confusing reminder to remove the CD from the reboot
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  dialog. Casper handles telling the user this at the right moment via
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  a final usplash message. (LP: #70088)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-29
<cjwatson> evand: uploaded base-installer, with just a couple of really minor tweaks (s/Bzr-Svn/Vcs-Bzr/ and s/ubuntu-archive-keyring-udeb/ubuntu-keyring-udeb/); looks like you got all the hard stuff right though
<debe> hi
<cjwatson> hello
<thom> hrm, does partman-auto support mountoptions{ }? I assume so, but I'm lost in a maze of twisty directories
<thom> :)
<evand> ah, thanks
<cjwatson> evand: I'm dropping the bug references from the top entry in the partman-crypto changelog; I think it's generally best to leave out the bug numbers there since they can result in duplicate bug closures
<evand> ah, I had thought it knew to skip those.  I'll make a note of that for the future.
<cjwatson> I think it will normally skip them but if the bug was reopened due to not having really been fixed then this could lead to it accidentally being closed again
<evand> ah, good point
<cjwatson> uploaded, pushing branch to usual place
<evand> fantastic, thanks
<cjwatson> I think I'm up to date on your sponsorships now, let me know if not
<evand> you are
<cjwatson> good stuff
<evand> cjwatson: worth it to update ubiquity to hardy components, or should it block on the new apt-setup?
<cjwatson> I'd say do it now, it can be reuploaded later
<evand> ok
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2363 ubiquity/d-i/sources.list: gutsy->hardy
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2364 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  1.85ubuntu2, choose-mirror 2.19ubuntu1, clock-setup 0.92ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  console-setup 1.19ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils 1.49ubuntu1, grub-
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  installer 1.27ubuntu1, hw-detect 1.58ubuntu1, kboot-installer
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  0.0.1ubuntu6, localechooser 1.42ubuntu1, partconf 1.24, partman-auto
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  70ubuntu1, partman-base 111ubuntu1, partman-basicfilesystems
<evand> and here I was hoping to get CIA-4 kicked for excess flood.  It seems he's smarter than that.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2365 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<cjwatson> apparently old ubiquity actually installs fine (#ubuntu-devel)
<cjwatson> wasn't expecting that
<evand> yeah, it did for me as well
<evand> though I didn't check the sources.list
<evand> as I was just doing it to make sure it didn't explode when I updated the d-i components
<evand> erm, to make sure it worked before I did that step, that is
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2366 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.0
<evand> cjwatson: Whenever you have a moment, please sponsor http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/upload/ubiquity_1.7.0.dsc
<thom> bah, guess partman-auto doesn't cope with mountoptions :(
<cjwatson> thom: it does, the syntax is different though
<cjwatson> I think you have to do mountoptions/noatime{ }
<cjwatson> etc.
<cjwatson> hmm, no, not quite that
<cjwatson> options/noatime{ } I think
<cjwatson> ubiquity uploaded
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> thom: sorry, I'd missed your question earlier
<thom> cjwatson: no worries
<thom> thanks
<thom> that's remarkably odd syntax :)
<cjwatson> recipe syntax exactly mirrors the structure of /var/lib/partman/devices/
<cjwatson> hence the oddness
<thom> ahah!
<thom> thanks
<evand> uh oh
<cjwatson> ?
<evand>  /usr/lib/ubiquity/clock-setup/clock-setup: 35: tzsetup not found
<cjwatson> whoops
<cjwatson> yeah, tzsetup no longer provides a menu item and clock-setup calls it instead
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> that's, err, sort of tricky
<cjwatson> maybe for now sed clock-setup.postinst to comment out the tzsetup call and figure it out later?
<evand> yeah, I noticed
<evand> we have scripts/tzsetup
<cjwatson> I think it needs some thought about what order to do everything in, since we call tzsetup way earlier
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> if it's calling tzsetup at all, it should be sedded to call that
<cjwatson> you could try making it call that and see if it works?
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> so s,tzsetup,/usr/share/ubiquity/tzsetup,
<cjwatson> probably won't work well though, since that resets the timezone
<cjwatson> so doing that from clock-setup will lose the timezone configured earlier, unless you stash it in the component and shove it back in
<cjwatson> might work better without calling tzsetup from clock-setup at all
<evand> ok, I'll try both
<evand> well
<evand> I'll do it without calling tzsetup first
<evand> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2362/ - look ok to you?
<evand> I've already tested it.
<cjwatson> looks correct for what it does, if it works, go for it
<evand> fantastic
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2367 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.7.1
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2368 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * clock-setup in d-i now explicitly calls tzsetup, but we handle tzsetup
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  earlier on, so remove the tzsetup call in clock-setup.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2369 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.1
<evand> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/upload/ubiquity_1.7.1.dsc whenever you have a moment.
<cjwatson> uploading, thanks
<evand> thank you
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-30
<xivulon> cjwatson ping
<tjaalton> not hugely important, but trying to netboot hardy fails since it can't find a suitable kernel
<tjaalton> "couldn't find package installation-report; info: Found kernels '' "
<cjwatson> odd
<cjwatson> stick the full syslog somewhere?
<tjaalton> sure, a sec
<tjaalton> cjwatson: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/syslog
<cjwatson> the installation-report bit is odd but not relevant
<cjwatson> although possibly indicative ... it should be able to find that since it's in the archive
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson>                 echo "deb $APTSOURCE $DISTRIBUTION $COMPONENTS" > /target/etc/apt/sources.list
<cjwatson>                 echo "deb $APTSOURCE $DISTRIBUTION-updates $COMPONENTS" > /target/etc/apt/sources.list
<cjwatson> spot the mistake
<soren> Heh.
<cjwatson> tjaalton: fixed in base-installer 1.85ubuntu3, thanks
<tjaalton> wow great
<tjaalton> ah, I didn't spot the error :P
<tjaalton> yes, sources.list is quite minimal on the system
<tjaalton> heh
<superm1> heh.  amazing what damage missing a single > would do :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: works great
<cjwatson> excellent
<tjaalton> now if aptitude could be a bit more forgiving, since it bails out if a single package can't be found :)
<tjaalton> I preseed pkgsel/include with a list of packages, and if one of those is missing (which is common no a development version), it just fails
<tjaalton> so in this case the list for gutsy is no good
<soren> How does the installer decide which kernel to install?
<cjwatson> err, the answer is quite long. Which bit do you care about?
<cjwatson> (as in, what logic does it use? what things does it look at? where can I find the code?)
<soren> Good question. :) I want to make the jeos iso install the -virtual kernel flavour.
<soren> cjwatson: A pointer to the code will probably be the the easiest for you and will probably give me all the info I need.
<cjwatson> ah, in that case it's actually easier to just tell you
<cjwatson> soren: preseed 'd-i base-installer/kernel/override-image string linux-virtual'
<soren> That seems a bit harsh.
<cjwatson> it's in data/$DIST/preseed/ in debian-cd
<cjwatson> alternatively; if only the -virtual kernel is on the CD, it should already select it automatically
<cjwatson> see base-installer/kernel/i386.sh
<cjwatson> if linux-generic is there, it'll use that in preference, so you need to make sure linux-generic isn't there
<soren> Yes, ISTR something about that, and I thought it would be the only kernel, but the boot seed gave me the -generic one as well.
<soren> Ok, I'll figure something out.
<cjwatson> you probably shouldn't be including the boot seed ...?
<soren> No, that's my conclusion as well.
<cjwatson> jeos should substitute for boot
<cjwatson> jeos: boot required minimal
<cjwatson> ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.hardy/STRUCTURE
<cjwatson> I think that's the error
<soren> I just thought it would be an easy shortcut to certain things, but it's causing me more problems than it's solving :)
<soren> Right. I'll hand pick the packages I need, put them into the jeos seed and remove boot from that line in STRUCTURE.
<cjwatson> there's nothing in boot you need that isn't already in jeos
<soren> Oh.
<soren> You're right.
<soren> I must have looked at germinate's output and got confused.
<cjwatson> easy to do, expanded dependency trees are *big*
<soren> Hm...
<soren> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.hardy/boot shows a lot of stuff I want that's not in http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.hardy/jeos
<evand> hrmm, I'm guessing I should look outside of ubiquity/d-i for the cause of bug 173008
<evand> and the bot appears to be MIA
<cjwatson> soren: you need to look at the seeds themselves rather than the output
<cjwatson> looking at the output will just be confusing
<soren> Quite.
<soren> :)
<soren> cjwatson: Ok, thanks. I'll work it out.
<cjwatson> soren: boot there is pulling in lots of base-system-y stuff
<cjwatson> because boot is Weird
<soren> cjwatson: And jeos will get that from... required?
<cjwatson> it's basically a nasty hack around confusion caused by the kernel having massive dependencies but being conceptually at the bottom of the stack
<cjwatson> right
<soren> Ok, got it.
<cjwatson> if you want to compare expanded lists, compare the union of required+minimal+boot with the union of required+minimal+jeos
<cjwatson> it'll make a lot more sense
<soren> Alright. Thanks again.
<cjwatson> evand: probably console-setup, but err
<cjwatson> weirdness
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> probably means that console-setup just isn't working at boot time
<cjwatson> or that X didn't pick it up
<cjwatson> wasn't X failing to generate xorg.conf at some point?
 * cjwatson follows up to the bug ...
<cjwatson> (feel free to answer the same questions if you have an affected system handy)
<evand> I do, but I'll have to run through another install again.  Shouldn't take too long though.
<evand> I'll queue it up in the event that he doesn't reply in a timely manner.
<evand> s/in/for/
<cjwatson> ok, what the HELL
<cjwatson> Ctrl-Alt-F1 tries to switch to a console and FAILS
<soren> Oh, it's not just me?
<cjwatson> first time that's happened to me in nine years of using Linux
<soren> I thought I had knackered something.
 * evand is afraid of that key combination.  nvidia does not play nice.
<cjwatson> oops, apparently stracing X isn't a great plan
<soren> cjwatson: 9 years? N00b! :)
<cjwatson> anyway, seems to work fine from gdm's X server, but not once logged in
<cjwatson> soren: hippy
<soren> :p
<evand> yup, that's it
<evand>  /etc/default/console-setup is right
<evand>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is non-existant
<cjwatson> that'd do it
<cjwatson> iz xorg bug
<evand> yay, not our problem ;)
<evand> cjwatson: mind if I fix bug 62950 with a s/use CD2 or// ?
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/62950
<evand> figured I'd ask first as it's been outstanding for a while, and I wasn't sure if there was a reason why it wasn't covered in previous attempts to remove references to CD2
<cjwatson> evand: yeah, sounds reasonable to me
<evand> I'm assuming I can edit the existing patch, rather than shoving a patch to a patch in there, right?
<evand> I only ask as this is apparently stolen from SuSE, but I imagine trusting whoever updates that to check the changelog would be reasonable.
<evand> and updating anything in debian/ doesn't require patching anyway, right?
<cjwatson> edit the existing patch in debian/patches/
<cjwatson> probably easiest to use dpatch-edit-patch to do so
<cjwatson> run it with appropriate args, it'll give you an unpacked source tree, you edit the source directly, it fixes up the patch to do what you said
<evand> indeed
<evand> I'll take care of the merge while I'm here
<ceeka1> i know this probably isn't the best place to ask this question, but does anyone know of a quick way to display all the packages installed on my system and the license each one uses?
<evand> seekay: /usr/share/doc/*/copyright
<thom> COLUMNS=100 dpkg -l |awk '/^ii/{print $2}' for a list of packages
<seekay> cjwatson: i sent a mail around last week about problems installing grub using a 7.04 netinstall from a usb disk. i have removed all lines regarding grub from my preseed, but it still always installs grub into /dev/sda (my USB disk at install time, thus overwriting syslinux!) i can reboot, do a grub-install to my hard disk, and it works fine, but it seems wrong that i should have to re-install syslinux every time on my usb key... any thought
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-24
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r998 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Make some modules optional on armel that are built into the kernel.
<CIA-2> partman-base: evand * r118 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh): Write to the snoop file in the new debconf_select function as well.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2951 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Use preseed_as_c in the partman component for automatically_partition and
<CIA-2> ubiquity: select_disk as those questions now require it.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r986 intrepid-proposed/ (build/Makefile build/config/common debian/changelog):
<CIA-2> debian-installer: Use udebs from intrepid-security, intrepid-proposed, and
<CIA-2> debian-installer: intrepid-updates.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r987 intrepid-proposed/build/Makefile: handle MIRROR case too
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r999 ubuntu/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-2> debian-installer: Support USE_UDEBS_FROM_EXTRA configuration variable to fetch udebs from
<CIA-2> debian-installer: some extra suites as well as the main one (USE_UDEBS_FROM). Useful for
<CIA-2> debian-installer: stable release updates.
<evand> hrm, I seem to have missed something as its still broken in a fresh install.  I'll have to take care of that and adding new hw-detect changes to ubiquity tomorrow.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r988 intrepid-proposed/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog): Dump the generated sources.list.udeb to the build log.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1000 ubuntu/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog): Dump the generated sources.list.udeb to the build log.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r989 intrepid-proposed/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-10 kernels.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r990 intrepid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu25
<CIA-2> tasksel: cjwatson * r1386 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu12
<davmor2> evand: I'll be around most of the day tomorrow do you still need wubi testing on usb?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-25
<twb> cjwatson: ping?
<twb> So I am netbooting the 8.04 and 8.04.1 desktop i386 images, basically unmodified.  And while the former works, the latter completely explodes and dies -- gdm doesn't start, and the tty1-6 upstart events are disabled because they restart too frequently.
<twb> I get "user not known to underlying authentication system" or similar -- presumably in reference to the "ubuntu" user that casper tries to create on boot.
<cjwatson> twb: it's 1am and I'm about to go to bed - I don't think I should attempt to dive into this now
<twb> OK, no worries.
<cjwatson> twb: try to extract /var/log/casper.log if you can
<twb> cjwatson: when do you next expect to be pester-able?
<cjwatson> twb: may have to play about a bit to boot into something where you can get hold of that - maybe try booting with 'single' on the command line?
<cjwatson> that should get you into an environment where you can check if the user actually exists, too
<twb> Yeah, I'm about to seriously attack this.
<cjwatson> twb: for various personal reasons I can't give you a reliable time at the moment
<twb> No problem.
<cjwatson> asynchronous methods are best - feel free to send me / ubuntu-installer@lists mail
<twb> OK..
<twb> OK, I just realized there are TWO casper.logs -- after unionfsization, there's a second one in /var/log
<twb> It says "sudo: no passwd entry for ubuntu!"
<twb> groupdel: group ubuntu does not exist
<twb> adduser: `groupdel ubuntu' returned error code 6.  Exiting.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1001 ubuntu/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog): Apply Ubuntu branding to version.info.
<twb> Problem solved.  Some jackass had set umask 077 in /etc/profile on the server, so the netboot dir was being created readable and executable by root, but not by anyone else.
<CarlFK> twb: does 8.10 netboot for you?
<twb> I've no idea.
<twb> Since these systems are deployed to secure facilities, we generally stick to LTS.
<evand> davmor2: re USB> Yes, that would be a big help.
<evand> I just need to confirm that Wubi from a usb-creator generated USB disk works
<evand> need someone* (I don't have a Windows VM)
<davmor2> No Probs I'll hit it in a bit then need to take the mother-in-law to the docs first :)
<evand> sure thing.  Thanks!
<twb> davmor2: to the docks?
<twb> davmor2: are you gonna make her sleep with the fishies?
<cjwatson> davmor2: pretty sure I fixed your grub installation problem of the other day, by the way, once I figured out how to trigger it myself
<soren> win 4
<soren> gah..
<evand> ah, I take back what I said yesterday.  It was a broken version of partman-auto sitting in my local archive causing trouble.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2952 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any): Install check-missing-firmware as part of hw-detect.
<evand> hrm, jaunty grub is segfaulting
<davmor2> cjwatson: evand: Right back :)
<davmor2> evand: Are you wanting the usb testing on hardy.2 or intrepid?
<evand> intrepid please
<evand> hrm, it happens with intrepid's grub in a jaunty live CD as well
<davmor2> cjwatson: Was the issue that grub was writing to boot but not to mbr?
<davmor2> evand right firing up windows fingers crosseed
 * evand crosses his fingers
<davmor2> installing
<davmor2> evand: bugger it's downloading the files
<davmor2> but wubi and umenu work okay
<evand> downloading the files?  It doesn't detect the USB disk as a source then?
<davmor2> That's what I'm assuming yes
<evand> if you start wubi and click on the desktop environment drop down list, is there more than just Ubuntu in there?
<davmor2> I'll let it complete anyway
<davmor2> hang on
<davmor2> Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Mythbuntu are listed
<evand> yup, doesn't see it as a source
<evand> err
<evand> right, doesn't see the USB disk as a source
<evand> I'll file a bug
<evand> thanks for your help
<davmor2> evand: Np's
<cjwatson> davmor2: yeah, it was a side-effect of it misdetecting the system as using SATA RAID
<cjwatson> davmor2: which was due to a change in dmraid's output format
<CIA-2> console-setup: cjwatson * r84 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog console-setup.templates):
<CIA-2> console-setup: Default console-setup/ask_detect to false, since it's hard to back up
<CIA-2> console-setup: out of the detection widget once you've entered it.
<cjwatson> Haegin: you're running into bug 18225. The simple workaround is to set mirror/country to "manual" rather than to "IE"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 18225 in choose-mirror "Allow preseeding $CC.archive.ubuntu.com-style setup" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18225
<Haegin> cjwatson: ah, thanks, if i set it to manual will i have to select the country manually? i am aiming for a completely automated install
<cjwatson> no, when preseeding "manual" effectively just means that you can set it using mirror/http/hostname and mirror/http/directory as you're trying to do
<cjwatson> if you select "manual" in an interactive installation, that causes it to ask the hostname and directory questions - but preseeding them skips that
<Haegin> awesome, that seems to have worked
<Haegin> now i am getting the keyboard choice dialog coming up again but i blame that on me changing the netboot install thing i am using to the correct set of files for intrepid
<CIA-2> console-setup: cjwatson * r85 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu2
<cjwatson> Haegin: you're using Debian-style keyboard preseeding rather than Ubuntu-style (I guess you're reading the wrong documentation) and furthermore you need to set keyboard preseeding on the kernel command line rather than in a preseed file (unless you're using initrd preseeding)
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r66 usb-creator/usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py: Fix a grammatical typo in the GTK frontend.
<Haegin> cjwatson: ah yes, got it now thanks. do you know how i can get rid of the encrypted home dir dialog and the auto update dialog?
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html already documents the second (search for "Policy for applying updates"
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> I forgot to document the first in time for 8.10 (it's in the jaunty guide): 'd-i user-setup/encrypted-private boolean false'
<Haegin> thanks again
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r67 usb-creator/debian/changelog: Correct grammatical typo in the GTK frontend (LP: #297569).
<Haegin> just out of interest is it possible to automatically run an oem install from netboot?
<cjwatson> well, the first stage yes, obviously not counting the end-user configuration step
<cjwatson> oem-config/enable=true on the kernel command line, plus 'd-i oem-config-udeb/instructions seen true'
<Haegin> thanks cjwatson
<Haegin> cjwatson: sorry to keep asking questions but is it possible for the installer to turn the pc off after the end of the install rather than reboot?
<Haegin> is the debian-installer/exit/poweroff boolean true option still valid in ubuntu?
<cjwatson> Haegin: "still"? it's a very recent option and only exists in jaunty
<cjwatson> added by me in response to another user's question in this channel
<cjwatson> so not in <=8.10, I'm afraid
<Haegin> cjwatson: ah ok, i figured it was a debian option. thanks
 * Haegin ponders how stable jaunty is then decides that selling jaunty machines isn't a good idea
<cjwatson> I wouldn't recommend it :)
 * evand tries to get the upper hand on Haegin by selling Jaunty+1 machines.
<evand> cjwatson: Isn't bug 92014 really a bug in libata?  As far as I can tell, there's really no way to discern a SCSI block device from a SATA one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 92014 in partman-base "/dev/sd* shouldn't be described as SCSI any more" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/92014
<evand> Even HAL sees the storage.bus (somewhat rightly) as scsi.  I suspect this is something that need to be fixed further up the chain.
<evand> Though I also suspect this has been discussed before, and am really just looking for a better understanding of the problem :)
<cjwatson> evand: the bug is in the description used by partman-base; /dev/sd* realistically should no longer be described as exclusively SCSI
<cjwatson> I don't think we can expect libata to change
<evand> Any idea if the kernel could expose an extra bit in /sys/block to allow userspace to discern between SCSI and SATA?
<cjwatson> sounds feasible but I don't know ...
<evand> ok, thanks for explanation.  I'll ask in -kernel whether it's feasible and if someone with familiarity in that subsystem has the time and willingness to try to get it upstream.
<cjwatson> I think it'd be useful to say, but if we can't, then it would be better to be less specific rather than being more specific but possibly wrong :-)
<cjwatson> "SCSI/SATA" wouldn't be that bad I guess
<cjwatson> if you do change it, send it to debian-boot@ so we can get translations updated in sync if possible
<evand> noted, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-26
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm nearly done with a minor patch to adduser (and a more significant patch to ecryptfs-utils) to handle the encrypted home bootstrapping setup
<kirkland> cjwatson: i hope to get that to you tomorrow ...  in your absence, who would you delegate to review this functionality and sponsor the changes?
<_ruben> might as well make it SCSI/SATA/SAS then, the differences between those get smaller and smaller
<cjwatson> _ruben: can't make it too long though, as that text has to fit on a single line (with some other detail too)
<cjwatson> kirkland: slangasek or doko would be fine, I think
<_ruben> cjwatson: ah
<Haegin> cjwatson: since debian-installer/exit/poweroff is only in the jaunty installer is it possible (and vaguely sane) to use the jaunty installer to install intrepid?
<cjwatson> Haegin: no, sorry
<Haegin> cjwatson: fair enough
<Haegin> thanks
<cjwatson> Haegin: you could hack it up with a preseed/early_command script that modifies /lib/debian-installer/exit (using sed -i) to call poweroff rather than $CMD
<cjwatson> sed -i 's/^\$CMD$/poweroff/' /lib/debian-installer/exit
<cjwatson> or something like that
<Haegin> cjwatson: ah, thanks, that would be awesome
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-27
<CIA-61> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1002 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.28-1 kernels.
<CIA-61> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1003 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu3
<_ruben> base-installer: warning: attempting to install to unclean target
<_ruben> i get that after specifying some packages with pkgsel/include
<cjwatson> pkgsel/include has nothing to do with it
<cjwatson> you're trying to install to an existing root filesystem without formatting it
<_ruben> cjwatson: well, its reproducable with a clean disk, and reducint the pkgsel/include line to one param tops, it does work even with a disk with prev install on it
<_ruben> so pkgsel/include string postfix works, but postfix vim does not
<_ruben> and it complains *after* installing base system, which kinda seems odd
<_ruben> hrm .. its something fishy that's going on .. now im getting that error with just a single pkgsel/include param but basically unclean disk, yet i've been doing tons of test installs this way
<_ruben> time to investigate deeper
<_ruben> hmm .. clean disk + several included packages = unclean target
<_ruben> lets see if hardy behaves the same
<_ruben> cjwatson: when doing a guided partition (full disk, no lvm), does it reformat?
<_ruben> judging from the warning, i guess it does
<_ruben> so its a bug somewhere either way i'd say
<_ruben> same on hardy :/
<CIA-61> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1004 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/netboot/ia64.cfg debian/changelog): Make nic-usb-modules optional on ia64.
<cjwatson> _ruben: logs, please?
<cjwatson> pkgsel/include really has absolutely nothing to do with it. It isn't processed until after that warning is emitted
<cjwatson> any link there is essentially coincidental and a red herring
<kirkland> cjwatson: so the adduser patch for --encrypt-home is positively trivial, i think ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/77388/
<kirkland> cjwatson: i managed to take care of all of the "work" in ecryptfs-setup-private
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'd like to get someone to review that script, end to end, if possible;  i'll talk to doko and/or slangasek, at your discretion;  i'll probably have kees/jdstrand look at it too
<kirkland> cjwatson: here's the magic step, which i figured out and implemented yesterday ...
<_ruben> cjwatson: well, i removed the pkgsel/include line from my preseed, didnt use a clean disk, and the install completed as expected
<_ruben> cjwatson: which log(s) would you like to see?
<kirkland> cjwatson: a random passphrase is generated, and temporarily written to a 400 file
<kirkland> cjwatson: then, i hacked pam_ecryptfs.so 's password change mechanism to detect the existence of that file
<cjwatson> kirkland: looks fine to me, perhaps also explicitly check whether ecryptfs-setup-private is installed and emit a good error message
<kirkland> cjwatson: sounds good ...  is "Recommends" the appropriate level?  since most of the rest of adduser would operate fine without ecryptfs-utils
<cjwatson> kirkland: and we'd need to change user-setup to apt-install ecryptfs-utils before calling adduser
<kirkland> cjwatson: and if found, it's encrypted and written back to disk, and the cleartext file is removed
<cjwatson> kirkland: Recommends would normally seem plausible, but adduser is in a very central position in the system where that doesn't always do what you expect; I'd like to reserve judgement on whether it should be Recommends or Suggests
<cjwatson> _ruben: the installer's /var/log/syslog from an *unsuccessful* installation, please
<kirkland> cjwatson: fine by me...  i suppose the question was more, "It should not be a 'Depends', right?"  :-)
<cjwatson> _ruben: perhaps you're getting the warning anyway but it only happens to actually cause a problem if you're installing certain packages at the pkgsel stage
<cjwatson> _ruben: nevertheless, once that warning is emitted you're in unsupported territory
<cjwatson> kirkland: right, I'd agree with that
<_ruben> cjwatson: ok
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll file a bug with patch against adduser momentarily ...  it should not but uploaded, though, until i get the enhanced ecryptfs-utils in the archive
<cjwatson> kirkland: I'm going on leave tomorrow for a couple of weeks, so I'd rather somebody with a bit more continuity dealt with the sponsorship
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's fine, i understand ;-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i was just updating you, with some confidence, that I did about 9 hours of dev/testing on this while in the car yesterday :-)
<cjwatson> good :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: it's actually working quite well;  the adduser piece is trivial, and the meat of the ecryptfs-setup-private code is common between encrypting home and private
<cjwatson> kirkland: sorry, I never got round to setting up a time for briefing you on the server installer stuff for UDS, and now I'm coming down with a cold so would rather not talk on the phone too much
<cjwatson> kirkland: where are you feeling underprepared, and I can try to run through it here?
<kirkland> cjwatson: well, it's actually thanksgiving day here, and i'm with the inlaws, so today is really bad for me
<kirkland> cjwatson: i don't have any poignant weaknesses, that i know of, at the moment
<kirkland> cjwatson: ....  well, that sounds bad ....  :-)
<cjwatson> yeah, sorry, I did mean to do this yesterday
<kirkland> cjwatson: no worries ...  i was in the car for 9 hours yesterday :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: good, offline time to hack hard on the homedir stuff
<kirkland> cjwatson: i just stubbed in the detection of ecryptfs-setup-private, with error message
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm going to upload a pair of packages to my ppa
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh, one thing I could use ...
<CIA-61> hw-detect: cjwatson * r97 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.70ubuntu3
<kirkland> cjwatson: a couple of pointers to the two packages and/or bzr branches where the adduser --encrypt-home would theorectically go
<cjwatson> kirkland: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/user-setup/ubuntu, I'd expect
<kirkland> cjwatson: same for both text and gui installs?
<cjwatson> user-setup is one of the installer components used by ubiquity
<cjwatson> you'll need to stick a UI on top of it for ubiquity, though
<cjwatson> so lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk for that
<cjwatson> do not edit the stuff in d-i/source/ directly, at least not for upload - you'll find a copy of the user-setup source package in there though
<kirkland> cjwatson: gotcha, that was the part i was looking for (poorly asked question)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i suppose i can get assistance from evand for that, right?
<cjwatson> doing the glue for ubiquity is a bit tricky - right, ask evand
<cjwatson> evand: are we at the point of having a working ubiquity yet?
<cjwatson> evand: you seem to have been making pretty good progress on that ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: once the ecryptfs-utils is done building in my PPA, you can give the encrypted home functionality a test drive if you install my adduser and ecryptfs-utils, and then "adduser --encrypt-home $user"
 * kirkland really has to run for family time now
<CIA-61> user-setup: cjwatson * r128 ubuntu/ (29 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.23
<cjwatson> kirkland: not for at least two weeks :-)
<CIA-61> user-setup: cjwatson * r129 ubuntu/debian/po/templates.pot: fix up to reduce spurious conflicts
<CIA-61> user-setup: cjwatson * r130 ubuntu/debian/po/ (41 files): more conflict avoidance
<CIA-61> user-setup: cjwatson * r131 ubuntu/debian/po/ (cy.po ga.po se.po sr.po): msgmerge new translations
<CIA-61> user-setup: cjwatson * r132 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu1
<CIA-61> console-setup: cjwatson * r69 hardy-proposed/debian/ (changelog console-setup.initramfs-top):
<CIA-61> console-setup: Create /dev/tty[1-6] in our initramfs script before trying to operate on
<CIA-61> console-setup: them (LP: #130444).
<CIA-61> console-setup: cjwatson * r70 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu9
<CIA-61> console-setup: cjwatson * r78 console-setup/debian/ (changelog console-setup.initramfs-top):
<CIA-61> console-setup: Create /dev/tty[1-6] in our initramfs script before trying to operate on
<CIA-61> console-setup: them (LP: #130444).
<CIA-61> console-setup: cjwatson * r79 intrepid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.25ubuntu4
<mo> someone here familia with the alternate install partition manager and encrypted partitions?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-28
<evand> cjwatson: yes, sorry, have been on vacation.  Everything seems to work except grub, which segfaults straight away.  I tried to get to the bottom of it earlier in the week, but it doesn't seem to make much sense.  The only change since Intrepid does not touch C code (I'm working off a slightly older daily live, I think there's been another grub upload since)
<evand> This is on amd64, I haven't tested with i386 yet.
<evand> kirkland: as mentioned, feel free to contact me for help with user-setup/ubiquity.  I'll be back on Monday.
 * evand goes back into vacation mode
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-29
<dns53> is it possible to install grub from the alternate installer
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-30
<mo> someone here of u ubuntu gods?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-23
<CIA-93> ubiquity: superm1 * r3593 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py):
<CIA-93> ubiquity: When calling execute_root, don't pass a list because everything
<CIA-93> ubiquity: passed is translated into a tupple. Passing a list causes subprocess to
<CIA-93> ubiquity: fail when invoked.
<corp186> cjwatson: I have a question about the install process, and shtylman said you'd be the one to ask
<corp186> I'm reading the Frans Pop's paper on d-i, and it references Installer-Menu-Item tags in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<corp186> but I don't see the tag in the status file of 9.10's amd64 iso
<corp186> has the mechanism changed for how the packages are invoked?
<corp186> I realized I was looking at the live cd's tree instead of the initrd tree, which I believe is where the install takes place
<corp186> I've now found the tag in the initrd
<corp186> cjwatson: I'm looking at the netboot initrd right now, and I see that the highest installer menu item value that isn't above 90000 is choose-mirror at 2300
<corp186> where do all the menu items after choose mirror come in?
<corp186> where packages are installed and where users are set up and so on
<cjwatson> corp186: you need to look at the Packages files in the debian-installer subdirectory, not the main ones
<cjwatson> corp186: the stuff in the initrd is only the core - the installer fetches more of itself at run-tim
<cjwatson> e
<cjwatson> corp186: the easiest summary is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/doc/devel/menu-item-numbers.txt
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-24
<corp186> cjwatson: so the udebs listed in the pkg-lists directory?
<corp186> cjwatson: also, is there any way to "fork" the installation
<corp186> instead of going through the normal install process, say I enable a certain item and then the installation needs to go through a different set of udebs
<corp186> or maybe a different set, and then get back to the main path of udebs at a certain point
<cjwatson> corp186: those listed in pkg-lists are what're used to build the initrd
<cjwatson> corp186: there are various tricks that can be used to do that kind of thing, although maybe not exactly as stated - it very much depends on the situation
<cjwatson> Frans' paper explains a lot of it, IIRC
<corp186> so I guess I'm missing something
<corp186> where in the build process is the main udebs (not the ones in the initrd) defined?
<cjwatson> it isn't
<cjwatson> the build process is responsible for building the initrd
<cjwatson> the rest is determined at run-time
<corp186> how is it determined?
<cjwatson> that *is* in Frans' paper - section "anna and retrievers"
<corp186> I think I'm looking at a different paper: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/internals/
<corp186> I don't see that section
<corp186> where is the paper you are referring to?
<cjwatson> hmm, I'm looking at something checked into d-i svn, no idea where it is on the web
<corp186> cjwatson: do you have a repo and a path?
<cjwatson> anyway, any udeb with priority: standard, important, or required is automatically installed
<cjwatson> in expert mode you can select others
<cjwatson> dependencies of those udebs are selected as well
<cjwatson> so it's all driven by the Packages file
<corp186> cjwatson: can you point me to the doc?
<corp186> I probably have the repo checked out somewhere :)
<corp186> I just need a path, or even a filename
<cjwatson> I've just explained the relevant bit anyway
<corp186> yeah, but I'm interested in reading more
<cjwatson> installer/doc/talks/d-i_internals/2006/d-i_internals.tex in d-i
<cjwatson> I can't vouch for how helpful it is - I was misremembering it as the source of http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/internals/
<cjwatson> so actually I'd sort of rather not confuse you with potentially out-of-date information
<cjwatson> but up to you
<corp186> well, I can read code, so even if it's wrong it'll probably start me on the right path
<corp186> thanks
<cjwatson> if you can read code, packages/anna/ is more useful
<corp186> I thought that was just the udeb installer?
<cjwatson> yes, but that's what you're asking about
<corp186> sort of, but either way, I have some more pointers now
<corp186> thanks again for all the info
<cjwatson> anna is the udeb analogue of apt; udpkg is the udeb analogue of dpkg. But they aren't exact analogues - anna has more policy in it than apt does
<corp186> cjwatson: the amd64 packages list for debian-installer has both grub-installer and lilo-installer, though with grub coming first in installer item ordering
<corp186> how is the decision made between the two?
<cjwatson> corp186: first in installer-menu-item order wins, unless the isinstallable file in the package's control area says otherwise (which, nowadays, it normally doesn't)
<kim0> Hi folks ... Any idea why in early_command, is not expanding "/dev/sd[a-d]" ? Which shell does early_command run in
<cjwatson> sh (a.k.a. dash) but that is not your problem since it understands such globs
<cjwatson> you clearly have some kind of quoting problem
<kim0> d-i preseed/early_command string for device in `ls /dev/sd[b-z]`; do dd if=/dev/zero of=$device bs=512 count=1 ; done
<kim0> I'm getting
<kim0> log-output: ls: /dev/sd[b-z]: No such file or directory
<kim0> cjwatson: The exact command worked when I typed it directly into ALT+F2 shell
<cjwatson> well, your symptoms match what happens if there are simply no devices matching that pattern right now
<cjwatson> beyond that I don't know, and am not going to investigate fully today since I'm on holiday
<kim0> cjwatson: I see ..
<kim0> the device exists though
<kim0> but thanks for the help
<kim0> cjwatson: would something like bash -c "voodoo here" help :)
<cjwatson> doubt it, try 'set -x' at the start to see what it's doing, or an extra 'ls /dev; ' or something - the usual debugging techniques you might think of
<cjwatson> besides, you don't have bash
<kim0> set -x in the early command itself
<cjwatson> yes
<kim0> ls /dev would go into the logs right
<cjwatson> I guess. Be creative, I'm not going to walk you through it all today :)
<kim0> hehe :D
<kim0> thanks man
<corp186> cjwatson: so if grub-installer "wins", how is lilo-installer skipped?
<corp186> cjwatson: it appears to me in the main-menu.c satisfy_virtual function that for providers of dependencies, the highest prio is taken, or the lowest menu item if prios are equal
<corp186> is this where the decision is made?
<rek2> hi everyone I am having problem with parted seen my partitions,etc please refer to my problem for pictures here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8378529#post8378529
<rek2> I can see them with fdisk -l but the install will just not see it so I can't continue
<rek2> :-(
<rek2> brb
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-25
<CIA-93> casper: superm1 * r724 casper/ (scripts/casper-bottom/46disable_services debian/changelog):
<CIA-93> casper: Drop 46_disable_services. It didn't need to be running on "all" systems
<CIA-93> casper: with casper installed. Mythbuntu systems will pull this in via a package
<CIA-93> casper: that is administerable via ~mythbuntu-dev.
<CIA-93> casper: superm1 * r725 casper/debian/changelog: release into lucid
<davmor2> morning all
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-26
<twb> Is the isolinux.conf used on install media stored in VCS?
<twb> I want to check what "rescue" and "expert" expand to, because I always forget.
<twb> (This is for d-i, not ubiquity.)
 * twb heads over to svn.d.o
<cjwatson> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-cd/ubuntu
<twb> ty
<cjwatson> hmm, or not
<cjwatson> lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<cjwatson> isolinux.cfg is generated though. look in tools/boot/karmic/
<twb> Ugh, I'm dumb.  There's probably a copy of pxelinux.cfg with that info, where I get my initrd.gz from.
<twb> Yep, [...]/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/pxelinux.cfg/default
<twb> rescue --> rescue/enable=true and expert --> priority=low
<cjwatson> yes
<twb> cjwatson: btw, since you're around... will 10.04's d-i include the ability to fetch the preseed file over TFTP?
<twb> IIRC that was fixed in Debian's d-i recently
<cjwatson> twb: I see no reason why it shouldn't
<twb> OK, I wasn't sure how often you re-synced and such
<twb> Or how soon you freeze :-)
<cjwatson> wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<cjwatson> as for how often we resync, "occasionally"
<cjwatson> however - we've already got debian-installer-utils 1.72, which has the relevant change
<cjwatson> so yes, 10.04 will have that
<twb> Sorry, I was being lazy.  I thought you'd know off the top of your head -- otherwise I'd have dug up the details.
 * twb forgets that proper hackers look after more than one project
<acemo> how can i create gpt disks during the installation of ubuntu-server 9.10?
<cjwatson> I think you need to use expert mode unless you're in a situation where gpt is mandatory (really big disk, or EFI)
<acemo> am using 5x 500gb disks ..
<cjwatson> really big => over 2TB
<acemo> how do i enter the expert mode?
<cjwatson> there's an option on the F6 menu at the CD bootloader
<twb> How big is really big?
<twb> Oh, you said
<acemo> 5x 500gb is 2.5tb so seems really big to me :>
<cjwatson> acemo: per-disk
<acemo> cjwatson: am using software raid, so it counts as 1 disk?
<cjwatson> but when you use software RAID, you typically RAID *partitions* together, not the whole disk
<cjwatson> the partition table on each individual disk only needs to be able to express each RAID physical volume
<cjwatson> so you should not need GPT in your situation, although it wouldn't hurt (except insofar as using expert mode is generally painful)
<acemo> cjwatson: how would i go making 2x 10gb partitions and 1x 20gb partition and 1 partition of "the rest"?
<acemo> using raid 5.. it actually comes down to 2tb exactly as total..
<cjwatson> the 2tb limit is not relevant for you.
<acemo> some how when trying to make the last partition it just doesn't lets me
<cjwatson> just create partitions of the size you want on each disk, mark them RAID physical volumes, and select "configure RAID" to put them together
<cjwatson> "just doesn't let me" => more detail please
<acemo> cjwatson: gimme a minute.. my collegue just rebooted the system..
<acemo> ok it seems we screwed up something with lvm aswell.. so we couldn't remove some partitions anymore.. Had to recreate trough guided installer the partitions and delete them.. almost done.. on last hard disk now.
<acemo> thanks for your patience cjwatson
<cjwatson> ok, good
<acemo> finally, 5 empty hard disks :)
<acemo> so.. i make on each hard disk 2 partitions of 2.5gb, 1 of 4gb and 1 of 491.1gb and set them as raid? (resulting in 2x 10gb, 1x 20gb and 1x lots of gb partitions)
<cjwatson> yes. I thought I'd managed to make this easier in karmic but I missed a bit, so I hope it'll be easier in lucid
<cjwatson> in karmic, you can get away without setting them as raid - you can just go into "configure raid" and select the partitions you want, and it'll take care of it
<cjwatson> in lucid, it should be possible to tell it to create partitions of the same size on each of several disks, in one operation
<soren> Ooh! Shiny!
<acemo> cjwatson: That sounds great.
<cjwatson> this was just an oversight, it's not all that hard to add now
<acemo> ok, all partitions are created.
<acemo> configure raid.. accepted the write changes thing
<acemo> create md device
<acemo> type: raid 5
<acemo> number of active devices: 5
<acemo> number of spare devices 0
<acemo> active devices: sda1, sdb1, sdc1, sdd1, sde1
<acemo> (which are all 2.5gb)
<acemo> did same for the rest..
<acemo> and i see only 3 raid5 devices.
<acemo> when trying to create the raid 5 for devices sda7-sde7 all of size: 491106mb it does not gives any message of success or failure, just doesn't creates it.
<cjwatson> I'll need logs
<acemo> which logs and how can i access them?
<cjwatson> /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman. go back to the main menu and select "save debug logs".
<cjwatson> (I think you'll need to file a bug, I'm behind on writing design docs for lucid ...)
<acemo> im not sure if i can actually send you the partman log.. it seems to be 13mb
<acemo> ohh only 214kb packed with 7zip =)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-27
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3651 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: only run the problem resolver once
<CIA-15> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1207 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-5 kernels.
<CIA-15> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1208 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu72
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3652 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: check_for_updates() isn't really useful as a separate function, and update() needs the new cache instance too
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3653 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: shut down debconf-communicator while upgrading
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3654 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: redirect dpkg output to debug log
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3594 ubiquity/ (9 files in 7 dirs): merge lp:~cjwatson/ubiquity/auto-update
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3595 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: debian-installer-utils
<CIA-15> ubiquity: 1.72ubuntu1.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3596 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity.templates: I'm not convinced that 'Reticulating splines...' is translatable yet :-)
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3597 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity.templates: mark "${ERROR}" untranslatable
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3598 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3599 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.1
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3600 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules ubiquity.dirs-any ubiquity.install-any): Adjust for path changes in debian-installer-utils 1.72.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3601 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.2
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-29
<ara> hey guys! can you point me to some documentation in the wiki about the different architectures/flavours, etc that we build images for?
<ara> thanks!
<ev> cjwatson: I know this is going to sound a bit crazy, but hear me out.  With respect to Wubi migration, if we assume Windows Vista or newer, we can use the live NTFS resize functionality inside Windows to create space for the Wubi partition.  Given that Microsoft ships this in every version since, I'd like to believe it largely works (and does so in my tests).
<ev> Alternatively, perhaps we could do the whole thing in a large initramfs that is another option in the bootloader.
<ev> I'd just really like to avoid having to use external media, difficult or dangerous as it may be
<cjwatson> ev: doesn't seem unreasonable
<ev> which?
<cjwatson> either :-)  but I meant live NTFS resize
<ev> ah, cool!
<cjwatson> although that would mean that people would have to boot into Windows in order to migrate Wubi - but maybe that's needed anyway
<cjwatson> I agree it's better not to require external media
<cjwatson> I assume that tasks like creating the new migrated Ubuntu filesystem would still be Ubuntu-side, though
<ev> indeed, I envisaged something similar to the current approach where the tasks are split between windows and ubuntu
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> something hooked into "Change" in Add/Remove Programs maybe
<ev> oh, that would be clever!
<CIA-88> user-setup: cjwatson * r228 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): merge lp:~gilir/user-setup/lp-546445
<CIA-88> user-setup: cjwatson * r229 ubuntu/user-setup-apply: adjust whitespace
<CIA-88> user-setup: cjwatson * r230 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu11
<cjwatson> ev: any objections to the ubiquity half of bug 546445?  your last comment was just about details of branching.  it looks OK to me, and I can go ahead and merge if you have no objections
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 546445 in user-setup (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support for lxdm in ubiquity (autologin, only-ubiquity support) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546445
<ev> yes, please do
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4439 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~gilir/ubiquity/lp-546445
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4440 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog oem-config.oem-config.upstart): sync up oem-config.oem-config.upstart
<highvoltage> ev: hey! I merged a new slideshow for edubuntu to the ubiquity slideshow branch a few weeks ago
<highvoltage> ev: dylan says you usually do the packaging for that, is there any chance you could get a new version of the source package in the archives before alpha 1?
<highvoltage> ev: if it would be more convenient, I could prepare it and have a core-dev (or you) review it before uploading
<ev> surely
<highvoltage> cool, thanks
<CIA-88> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1388 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.37-7 kernels.
<CIA-88> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1389 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu5
<CIA-88> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r307 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/: releasing version 29
<ev> highvoltage: ^
<highvoltage> ev: wow, that was fast. thanks!
<ev> sure thing
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4441 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-88> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.49ubuntu2,
<CIA-88> ubiquity: user-setup 1.28ubuntu11.
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4442 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.2
<highvoltage> ev: any feedback on bug #667243 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667243 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity takes a very long (>20 minutes) time to remove langpacks on the Edubuntu image (affects: 2) (heat: 131)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667243
<CIA-88> partman-auto: cjwatson * r334 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/recipes.sh):
<CIA-88> partman-auto: Fix memory size calculations to use the total of the sizes of all memory
<CIA-88> partman-auto: modules rather than the highest address (LP: #675665).
<CIA-88> partman-auto: cjwatson * r335 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu2
<naveensr89> hi..i'm experiencing migration assistant error 141 during installation of Ubuntu 10.04 for omap(beagleboard).
<naveensr89> i followed this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleNetbookInstall
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-30
<twb> Grr!
<twb> Wait, never mind.  I thought there was a problem I ranted about in 8.04 and it was still broken in 10.04, but now IIRC the problem started in 10.04
<twb> Ah, but here's a new problem: on 8.04 I can't get RET to work on the emulated ttyS0 using: qemu-system-x86_64 -curses -hda ubuntu-10.04-amd64.qcow2 -kernel lucid-amd64.kernel -initrd lucid-amd64.initrd -append console=ttyS0
<twb> Oh well, I'll use -nographic for now, which is working
<twb> Is it possible to do a priority=low d-i install from a mirror that excludes restricted?  I'm trying to, and it seems to fail (can't find restricted) BEFORE it asks if I want to enable restricted.
<arek-p> Hi all,
<arek-p> I'm having problems with ubuntu's 10.04 auto-partman.
<arek-p> I've been trying to partition 6 disks using a preseed file to get this result:
<arek-p> /boot 		=> raid1 (sda1#sdb1)
<arek-p> /     		=> raid1 (sda5#sdb5)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-01
<CIA-88> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1390 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new kernel.
<CIA-88> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1391 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu6
<CIA-88> apt-setup: cjwatson * r207 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-88> apt-setup: Update extras.ubuntu.com/natty Release.gpg, signed with the proper key
<CIA-88> apt-setup: this time.
<CMJones> hello, is anyone familiar with ubuntu, winxp, dual boot, installation, scanning hardware - "common cd rom drive undetected' when ubuntu installer is running off same cd rom
<cjwatson> nothing to do with winxp or dual boot.  that happens when the BIOS can detect the CD (so the installer can boot) but the Linux kernel cannot (so the installer can't then mount the CD to read files off it).
<cjwatson> it'll probably be specific to the PCI ID of the CD-ROM controller
<CIA-88> apt-setup: cjwatson * r208 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.49ubuntu3
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4443 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.49ubuntu3.
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4444 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.3
<CMJones> cjwatson: any suggestions on how to fix? I think i had this same problem before when successfully installing same burn iso on same laptop
<cjwatson> I was hoping you would give me that PCI ID so that I could look it up
<cjwatson> it likely isn't easy to work around and would require a kernel change, but it depends
<cjwatson> does the live CD boot on this hardware?
<CMJones> yes
<CMJones> whats a pci id? ill find otu and tell you
<cjwatson> run 'lspci -vvnn' on the live CD and show me the output (paste.ubuntu.com or similar)
<cjwatson> and tell me what version of Ubuntu you're trying to install
<CMJones> ubuntu 5.10
<cjwatson> 5.10?  really?  that's long since out of support
<highvoltage> heh, wow
<cjwatson> I advise against installing that ...
<CMJones> yeah, i installed it years ago when it was brand new
<cjwatson> except for research purposes maybe
<CMJones> why? lol
<cjwatson> full of security holes, and will be extremely painful to update
<cjwatson> won't support lots of newer hardware
<CMJones> well i just downloaded the new suselinux i still have to burn the iso
<cjwatson> the sort of problem you came here asking for help with is likely to be more or less impossible to fix
<cjwatson> why not just use a current version of Ubuntu?
<CMJones> i heard the new verseion 10.10 and some other previous ones ahve the samem problem
<cjwatson> don't trust hearsay
<cjwatson> this kind of bug is absolutely specific to individual machines.  having found things on google doesn't necessarily mean it will happen in this case
<CMJones> well not heard. read on all the forums when trying to fix my own problem
<cjwatson> it's also the sort of bug we routinely fix for individual machines from one release to the next; it doesn't mean we necessarily got all the cases, so there might well still be some reports on forums
<CMJones> i read about ubuntu having a problem mounting the cd rom drive because bios needs to be changed to RAID and i dont know how to do that
<cjwatson> I think you're reading too much ... :-)
<cjwatson> better to try a current release and see if it works.  shouldn't take very long and will be much more accurate than reading things on forums that don't apply
<cjwatson> or get me that lspci -vvnn output and I can check for you.
<CMJones> cjwatson where do i type that
<cjwatson> in a Terminal window on the live CD
<CMJones> do i reboot into the install cd and get into terminal?
<CMJones> ok
<cjwatson> I wouldn't do it from the text-mode installer as it'll be a pain to copy to the network
<CMJones> i dont know what that means
<CMJones> all i know is to hit cntl alt F1 cntl alt F2 and etc and the different terminals pop up..
<cjwatson> no no no
<CMJones> will there be alot of info? can i just write it down?
<cjwatson> use Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal from the menus in the live cD
<cjwatson> CD
<CMJones> umm
<cjwatson> there will be a lot of information and it would take you ages to copy it accurately, and it would be error-prone.  instead, you should start a web browser, go to paste.ubuntu.com, copy/paste all the output into the text box there, and then tell me the URL it gives you back
<CMJones> oh so i can do this now in windows?
<cjwatson> um - you said that the live CD worked for you
<CMJones> my iso i have burned on my disk is that what you are calling live cd?
<CMJones> when i reboot my computer with the cd in.. it brings up a boot screen.. hitting f3 or somethign gives me the options of booting into safe mode. no graphics mode and normal mode...
<cjwatson> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download <- live CD
<cjwatson> the "desktop edition" CD
<cjwatson> the CD you have is not a live CD
<CMJones> ok but is live cd the same as downloading ubuntu for desktop and burning it on cd?
<CMJones> whats the difference between burning this live cd on  a cd and burning the actual ubuntu on a cd and installing?
<cjwatson> the live CD is useful for diagnostics such as the one I'm trying to have you perform.  in versions of Ubuntu more recent than 5.10, it doubles as a CD you can install from.
<cjwatson> (that feature was added in 6.06 LTS)
<CMJones> ohhh got ya so i cant do that command without burning a new iso correct?
<cjwatson> correct
<cjwatson> sorry
<CMJones> oh so ill just install that new SUSE distro then?
<CMJones> i heard its better than ubuntu
<CMJones> ok i added ya. im going to go burn this new one and hopefully it works if not ill burn that new ubuntu live and see
<cjwatson> if you want to use SUSE, feel free and have fun, but obviously I can't help there :-)
<cjwatson> comparing against a five-year-old version of Ubuntu isn't particularly fair though ...
<JanC> you can run lspci in every linux distro actually, not necessary to run it from an Ubuntu one, just use whatever live-CD you have around...
<cjwatson> yeah
<JanC> oh, and you can find the PCI ID in Windows too
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-02
<ev> \o/ unblocked on IS
<ev> the only thing getting in the way of this installer testing stuff getting finished is me :)
<ara> ev, !
<ara> ev, great
<ev> :)
<CIA-88> ubiquity: jriddell * r4445 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-88> ubiquity: ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartAuto.py fix namespace on QWidget
<CIA-88> ubiquity: LP: #684059
<cjwatson> ev: bug 684076: hmm, perhaps I should have asked you to build a current wubi for natty after all :-/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684076 in ubuntu "Wubi.exe on 11.04 ISOs wants to install 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684076
<cjwatson> ev: could you do one for me?
<ev> sure thing
<ev> (trying to get it built within my natty chroot)
<ev> right, sorted
<ev> and uploaded
<ev> as it turns out, passwd is kind of important to have.
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4446 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Ensure that /var/lib/ubiquity exists in scripts/plugininstall.py.
<cyphermox> I'm investigating the cause for bug 656757; is there a specific reason why in casper, /root/var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/10-live-cd.pkla has ResultInactive=no rather than just permitting access? am I missing a bad security issue of live sessions?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656757 in network-manager (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "wireless connection falls when switching to virtual console (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656757
<cyphermox> ^^ that bug is specific to live sessions, can't be reproduced on an installed system
<cjwatson> try asking james_w, who wrote that code
<cjwatson> (according to bzr blame)
<cyphermox> ahah, thanks
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4447 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto 93ubuntu2.
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4448 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.5
<bdmurray> Is there an issue with preseeding and debian-installer?
<bdmurray> My install seems to be hung at reading all physical volumes
<bdmurray> or taking a very long time
<cjwatson> ev: could you go through and triage the ubiquity problems on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/report?
<cjwatson> (and fix them if they're easy :-) )
<cjwatson> no desperate rush but I don't want them forgotten about
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4449 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Recommend btrfs-tools (LP: #674805).
<CIA-88> grub-installer: cjwatson * r877 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-88> grub-installer: Ignore words not beginning with "/dev/" in 'mdadm --detail' output
<CIA-88> grub-installer: (LP: #680751).
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-03
<nsisodiya> hi
<nsisodiya> Can we install or ship extra software/package on LiveCD without including in the squasefs
<nsisodiya> OR in other words, how i can include Alternate CD type of preceeding  into LiveCD of ubuntu
<nsisodiya> If you are unable to understand what i am asking them please tell me, i will try to explain
<ev> cjwatson: surely
<ev> cjwatson: remind me what your idea for speeding up ubiquity builds was?  Have console-setup as a build-dep of ubiquity, with some magic to depend on the latest version always?
<cjwatson> I think what I said was to put the keymapper tree file in the console-setup .deb so that ubiquity doesn't need to build it
<cjwatson> and check into whatever else is needed there
<cjwatson> and then just have ubiquity depend on it (well, in fact it does already)
<ev> ah right, it doesn't need to do anything special with it at build time.  Sorry, not enough tea yet.
<ev> cool, adding that to my todo list
<nsisodiya> Can we install or ship extra software/package on LiveCD without including in the squasefs OR in other words, how i can include Alternate CD type of preceeding  into LiveCD of ubuntu
<jpluscplusm> hey all
<jpluscplusm> http://serverfault.com/questions/143296/ubuntu-10-04-desktop-i386-does-not-work-with-http-preseed/144290#144290 seems to suggest that (Lucid) preseed requires the server or alternate ISO
<jpluscplusm> does that sound correct and, if so, what class of installer does the Lucid mini.iso fall into?
<jpluscplusm> tl;dr: does Lucid's mini.iso support preseed?
<cjwatson> jpluscplusm: it's partly correct.  the desktop installer does have some degree of automation facilities, documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation - although d-i (used on the server/alternate images) is inherently more flexible here
<cjwatson> jpluscplusm: the mini.iso uses d-i, so you can use full preseeding with it.
<jpluscplusm> cjwatson: many thanks; any input on why booting from the mini.iso with "linux auto url=http://IP/path" would cause a panic?
<jpluscplusm> panic as per http://jpluscplusm.com/auto-install-failure.png
<cjwatson> don't know, sorry
<cjwatson> would have to see the text of the error
<cjwatson> (but, lunch)
<jpluscplusm> :)
 * jpluscplusm figures it out: needed the params listed on that serverfault reply except initrd=initrd.gz and interface=auto
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-28
<sekon_> cjwatson:
<sekon_> 19:55 < cjwatson> sekon_: it's unpacked into /casper/filesystem.squashfs
<sekon_> thanks :)
<sekon_> 19:56 < cjwatson> the .deb itself isn't stored
<CIA-16> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1473 ubuntu/ (73 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.88
<CIA-16> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1474 ubuntu/debian/po/kn.po: msgmerge
<CIA-16> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1475 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.88ubuntu1
<bdmurray> is /var/log/installer/cdebconf not created by default?
<bdmurray> or is it only created using certain install methods...
<cjwatson> it's only created by d-i
<cjwatson> ubiquity doesn't
<bdmurray> okay, that's what I guessed
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I was looking at bug 885442
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885442 in debconf "Unable to dump debconf database" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885442
<cjwatson> bdmurray: right, I brought that up in the session, but IIRC Daviey thought it was a server install
<cjwatson> I believe he took an action to provide more details
<cjwatson> I didn't want to rule out some other kind of breakage
<bdmurray> cjwatson: session?
<cjwatson> that bug arose from a UDS session on adding a non-sucky tool to generate a preseed file from an install
<cjwatson> I asked Dave to file it for reference
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-29
<jibel> anyone knows why 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' doesnt work on a live cd ? by "doesn't work" I mean that data appended to the file is not displayed.
<jibel> and with any file, not only syslog of course.
<cjwatson> jibel: broken inotify support in overlayfs I think
<cjwatson> kernel bug
<jibel> thanks, will report
<cjwatson> I thought that was known ...
 * cjwatson checks
<cjwatson> yes, bug 882147
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 882147 in linux "overlayfs does not implement inotify interfaces correctly" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882147
<jibel> ah thanks for the link. I'll use another method to collect the logs.
<stgraber> jibel: the ugly "watch tail -n 60 /var/log/syslog" works pretty well here (adjusting -n depending on screen size obviously)
<jibel> stgraber, not in that case. I used it to collect syslog of the automated testing and redirect the output to ttyS0
<jibel> stgraber, I changed it to modifying the configuration of rsyslog to write to ttyS0 with a casper hook and I'm now also redirecting the console.
<stgraber> ah yeah, won't work too well in your case indeed
<jibel> this way we collect boot and shutdown messages.
<stgraber> cool
<jibel> stgraber, now I need to upgrade the grub entry and rsyslog conf after installation in order to keep collecting information after reboot for post-installation tests.
<jibel> s/upgrade/update
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-advanced.html says "... but still have the question asked"
<CarlFK> "d-i preseed/late_command seen false" doesn't seem to be working for me.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: that question is *never* asked
<CarlFK> cjwatson: k - i figured it was something like that.
<cjwatson> 'seen false' doesn't magically create a place where never-asked questions are asked
<cjwatson> it merely inhibits the normal way that preseeding prevents questions from being asked
<cjwatson> I can't imagine any realistic value in asking preseed/late_command
<cjwatson> in other words, all 'seen false' does is restore the state of affairs to if you hadn't preseeded that question at all, except presumably you've given the question some different default
<CarlFK> I was trying to use it to figure out why my late_command was failing
<cjwatson> "set -x; " at the start and then watch syslog
<cjwatson> ... is what I'd do
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/late_command string set -e && chroot /target apt-get install --force-yes --assume-yes squid-deb-proxy-client
<CarlFK> apparently one of the scripts errors
<CarlFK> and the -e bubbles it up - otherwise it is ignorred, and all seems to work ok anyway.
<CarlFK> i guess that should that be reported against squid-deb-proxy-client
<cjwatson> CarlFK: 'set -e' only has any effect at all in the shell you run it in; in the example you just gave it's a no-op, because the shell would exit after the second command anyway
<CarlFK> cjwatson: that will halt the install - so i guess the shell exits with an error code
<CarlFK> remove the -e, and the install doesn't halt
<CarlFK> which is reasonable behavior
<cjwatson> the shell should exit with an error code if its last command exits non-zero *anyway*
<cjwatson> $ sh -c 'true; false'; echo $?
<cjwatson> 1
<CarlFK> good point.  I will swear I needed the -e.  easy to test... just takes 20 min
<kyleN> ev, hi. how do I make ubiquity-frontend run on first boot? (is there something like oem-config-prepare I need to run in the image build chroot?)
<kyleN> gtk
<ev> kyleN install ubiquity-frontend-gtk in the image and put maybe-ubiquity in the kernel command line
<kyleN> ev, will do. thx
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-30
<kyleN> ev, hi. what kernel arg or preseed to I need to defined the root file system in a casper env? ubiquity fails part way through. I get "No root file system defined" yet df in tty6 has / mounted as device /cow
<ev> kyleN: that's a misconfiguration in your preseeding of partman-auto
<ev> it means you haven't specified a partition for /
<ev> which will always fail
<kyleN> looking...
<kyleN> ev: which debconf token should I preseed with to get a partitoin for /?
<ev> kyleN: see this section of the install guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-partman
<kyleN> ev thx
<ev> sure thing
<jibel> ev, where can I find Precise build of wubi.exe ?
<ev> jibel: I haven't made one yet
<ev> will do tomorrow
<jibel> ev, ok thanks. that will save me some testing tonight. Good night then o/
<ev> :)
<ev> good night to you as well
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-01
<sekon_> Hello, which command is used to build iso for ubuntu ?? are there any scripts that can act as reference
<sekon_> i am using mkisofs, unpatched from upstream
<sekon_> be right back .. sorry
<sekon_> Hello, I am trying to create a ISO of ubuntu.
<sekon_> I take a release of ubuntu CD, mount it on loopback and cp files over to a staging directory
<sekon_> i then proceed to use mkisofs (of cdrecord tools)
<sekon_> version 3.0 unpatched to build the CDROM
<sekon_> the command i used is
<sekon_> mkisofs -R -J -hide-rr-moved -v -d -N -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 32 -boot-info-table -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -o /home/code/fossee/LiveDVD/LP_Test.iso .
<sekon_> The DVD does not boot, i get  "unable to open '/dev/zram0" and unable to find medium containg a live file system
<sekon_> and i get dropped into busybox shell
<sekon_> apart from using an unpatched mkisofs, i dont see any "experimenting", am i doing something fundementally wrong
<sekon_> ??
<sekon_> The same result when loading the ISO in qemu
<superm1> sekon_: it sounds like you might potentially be forgetting to include the .disk directory when copying files over to the staging directory
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5100 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Build-depend/depend on python-gi-cairo/python-gi-dev rather than
<CIA-16> ubiquity: python-gobject-cairo/python-gobject-dev.
<CarlFK> sekon_: here are the scripts I wrote a few years ago: https://github.com/CarlFK/DVswitchLiveCD
<brendand> ev - with the alpha1 candidate iso, if i choose to install from within the live session, i end up with a big space on the 'Choose a picture' screen, where the camera output should be
<brendand> ev - i'm about to check if it happens when i choose 'Install Ubuntu' directly
<ev> brendand: has this worked for you previously?
<brendand> ev - yeah, but i usually don't install from inside the live session
<ev> shouldn't make a difference
<brendand> ev - if this doesn't work i have to assume a regression. could be hardware specific though
<ev> okay
<brendand> ev - nah, same thing. you haven't seen/heard about this yet?
<brendand> ev - it was working in the last spin
<ev> no, I haven't, but I haven't had my ear to ground
<ev> what with the crash database and dx team work
<ev> please file a bug
<brendand> ev - sure
<brendand> just gonna check if the camera is working once everything is installed
<brendand> ev - it doesn't even work with cheese, so ubiquity is absolved. i'll just raise a kernel bug
<ev> yay
<kyleN> ev, hi. i'd like to run a type of oem-config in a chroot (at image build time) with no X and use all preseeded values to set things up. possible? oem-config-debconf or oem-config-remaster?
<kyleN> ev: nothing too fancy: just want to ensure a default/correct user exists (for an arm system that has no debian-installer, just a root fs) and other bare minimum setups are done correctly
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-02
<sekon_> superm1: Thanks, that indeed was the case :)
<sekon_> 18:58 < superm1> sekon_: it sounds like you might potentially be forgetting to include the .disk directory when copying files over to the staging directory
<sekon_> CarlFK: thanks for the scripts, will look into it
<sekon_> Hello, another noobish question (I dont know python OR qt, so help/pointers would be greatly appreciated)
<sekon_> where is the code for the first screen presented to the user
<sekon_> where user selects either to try/install ubuntu
<sekon_> grepping through uncompressed squshfs has unfortunately led to no/very limited success
<cjwatson> use the ubiquity source package, don't grep through the squashfs
<cjwatson> gui/*/stepLanguage.ui, ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py
<sekon_> cc
<sekon_> cjwatson: Thanks .. you are awesome
<ev> kyleN: oem-config-remaster isn't what you're after. oem-config-debconf should do it, or a simple additional hook in live-build or whatever you're using.
<ogra_> though there is bug 890261
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 890261 in ubiquity "can not execute oem-config in a chrooted environment" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890261
<ogra_> i havent found time for it yet but plan to fix it before A2
<ogra_> and to actually include such a mode in live-build so you can just hand it over a preseed file
<ogra_> (the issue might be on my side and how i try to run it though)
<bdmurray> I've seen a few ubiquity bugs where the install fails due to corrupted debs when installing 3rd party software - while this is likely a hardware issue on the reporters part is failing better in this case covered by any existing bugs?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-26
<aarcane> I'm trying to do a modified install for an ubuntu based distro that uses ubiquity and doesn't provide an "alternate" disk.
<aarcane> I've got a custom, alternate root filesystem not supported by the installer and not backed by a traiditional block device, so I have to set up my / partition and just get ubiquity to install to that.  it should do everything except configure grub and fstab..
<aarcane> but I don't know how to tell ubiquity where / is mounted, or where to mount /, and I don't know how to tell it to skip disk management steps.
<cjwatson> xnox: You changed usb-creator's binaries back to Architecture: all - are you sure that was the right thing to do?  I deliberately changed them all to "Architecture: amd64 i386" a while back to avoid unsatisfied-dependency noise because they depend on syslinux.
<xnox> cjwatson: hmm... pre-mature on having a dd backend & nexus7 backend neither of which will require syslinux.
<xnox> cjwatson: where do you see this "unsatisfied-dependency noise" ?
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/raring_probs.html
<cjwatson> (All the other problems there are being addressed)
<xnox> cjwatson: ack. Ok, I will fix my mess.
<cjwatson> Thanks
<xnox> thanks for the link.
<cjwatson> It'll need manual cleanup after your upload, since the partial-NBS binaries won't go away by themselves
<cjwatson> But I'll be able to take care of that
<infinity> xnox: It should never be arch:all, if the deps will be different per arch.
<infinity> xnox: Since syntax like "Depends: syslinux [amd64], foo-arm-thing [amrhf]" only works on arch:any (or Arch: armhf amd64 etc) binaries.
<xnox> infinity: How about Suggests: syslinux ?
<infinity> That would be incorrect, if it depends on it. :P
<xnox> (assuming it gains a dd backend)
<infinity> If the syslinux backend ends up being a less-frequently-used option, it might be alright as a recommends.  But it's always annoying when a menu option just fails to function, too.
<xnox> true.
<ogra-cb> hmpf
<ogra-cb> i'd love to know why orca comes up by default on nexus7 installs
<xnox> ogra-cb: ubiquity.
<xnox> ?!
<ogra-cb> well, i didnt enable anything
<ogra-cb> theer is a default enabling of a11y and oboard for the final install though
<ogra-cb> so the first one likely makes a11y being on in oem-config, but i dont get why ii get orca instead of onboard
<xnox> it appears that we disable background at the accessibility setting v1 (lesser visual impairment support) but not at v2/3 (moderate & blind).
 * xnox will fix to disable background at all visual impairment settings, if that is ok.
<cjwatson> Yes, I think that's a simple oversight.
<xnox> cjwatson: also, compiz has a background picture command line arg, so I'll experiment using compiz for background picture drawing instead of our own "desktop background picture frame" app
<ogra-cb> oh, we dont use gnome-settings-daemon for the wallpaper drawing ?
<xnox> nope =)
 * ogra-cb sees it being started in ubiquity-dm
<ogra-cb> we could just use it in cases where g-s-d is running anyway
<xnox> ogra-cb: is g-s-d actually drawing the background picture, or does it just store the setting for nautilus/gnome-shell/compiz to draw the background picture?
<ogra-cb> hmm, i wonder if its time to finally switch preinstalled images to use the oem user instaed of root
<xnox> ogra-cb: well, I am working on supporting compiz, such that we can experiment with unseeding metacity from nexus7 images.
<ogra-cb> the install leaves quite some hidden dir cruft in /root
<cjwatson> xnox: Sure, as long as it's only when compiz can be used
<xnox> cjwatson: ack.
<xnox> cjwatson: i'm adding as the last elseif, so existing priorities of WM are not changed.
<ogra-cb> xnox, i think its g-s-d itself through one of its plugins, ask seb128 for more details :)
<xnox> ogra-cb: interesting.
<xnox> compiz support is in - need to fix bugs now =)
 * xnox \0/
 * ogra-cb hugs xnox 
<aarcane> is it possible to bypass the disk configuration step in the ubiquity installer yet ?
<xnox> aarcane: sure, just move partman.py plugin out of the way. but then you are expected to get /target setup and ready as the  target install's "root"
<xnox> aarcane: or see reuse/replace recepies on reusing pre-partitioned disks.
<xnox> aarcane: Can you explain what are you trying to do to skip disk configuration step?
<xnox> aarcane: there is oem-config which does user setup only & can be run from pre-partitioned/live-build devices like ac100 & nexus7 for example.
<xnox> we call those images "pre-installed" e.g. we ship the tarball + instructions on how to put that on target machine & on first boot oem-config asks to setup the user only.
<xnox> (all of this has been available since a long time now)
<aarcane> I'm installing on zfs from a ubuntu derivative.
<xnox> aarcane: we have zfs support in ubuntu livecd already.
<xnox> aarcane: in the installer
<xnox> in ubiquity.
<aarcane> xnox, this is based on 12.04, I believe.
<xnox> aarcane: yes in 12.04.
<xnox> aarcane: just preseed default filesystem as zfs instead of ext4
<aarcane> the zfsonlinux people don't know this...  they're still relying on the debootstrap method
<xnox> aarcane: share the news?!
<cjwatson> Uh - partman-zfs is only supported on kFreeBSD
<cjwatson> If preseeding the default filesystem to zfs works, it's by accident
<aarcane> on a related note, I'm not finding partman.py.  where is it located?
<xnox> aarcane: right, so you need to make sure you have working partman-zfs package in the live environment & related zfs tools are available.
<xnox> then it should all work, or maybe changes will be required to ubi-partman.py
<cjwatson> partman-zfs isn't even in raring any more
<xnox> =(
<cjwatson> (Because it wasn't built on any Ubuntu architecture)
<aarcane> cjwatson, I'm going to say maybe you should build in the zfs support, since the only missing step is running a few commands from the console, namely apt-add-repository ppa:zfs-native/stable and aptitude install ubuntu-zfs, then zfs support is present.
<cjwatson> Then somebody needs to fix partman-zfs in Debian to support non-BSD systems
<cjwatson> It's not something I'm personally going to do ...
<cjwatson> (And really, if those tools are good enough they should be in Debian/Ubuntu directly, not require a PPA)
<aarcane> cjwatson, it's a licensing issue.
<aarcane> besides, zfs support SHOULD be all based on standardized CLI commands, and should just work regardless of architecture.
<aarcane> if the zfs and zpool commands are present, it should work.
<cjwatson> Well, even so, we can't build it in unless the underlying partman-zfs package is something other than "Architecture: kfreebsd-any"
<aarcane> anyway, I'm going to miss my bus if I don't go get ready now.
<xnox> aarcane: sure, make sure you have the partman-zfs, that's the package that verifies that "zfs" is avalable and "gives green" light to the installer to uze zfs.
<pmatulis> is kickseed support any more advanced than what i can infer from this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<pmatulis> cjwatson? ⤴
<cjwatson> pmatulis: There've been a few improvements - the installation guide on help.ubuntu.com is canonical on this.  It's mostly in maintenance mode though.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-27
<pmatulis> thanks
<aarcane> xnox, so getting partman-zfs is a definite no-go, and removing partman.py(c) seems to have resulted in the installer just not doing anything.
<aarcane> in fact, xnox, insofar as I can tell, the installer, with ubi-partman.py{,c} removed has not so much as attempted to create a single file in /target/ ...
<xnox> aarcane: explain why is partman-zfs is "no-go"
<xnox> ?
<xnox> aarcane: do you not provide the same zfs utility as used in the partman-zfs with same syntax?
<ogra_> xnox, wrent there licensing issues ?
<xnox> ogra_: there is no license issue with partman-zfs calling a command line utility zfs, regardless of how said utility is licensed.
<ogra_> ah, i thought it ships something thats badly licensed, if its only wrapping around it thats surely no issue indeed
<xnox> aarcane: alternatively use live-build & use oem-config.
<xnox> ogra_: partman-zfs is all good & uses zfs utility on kfreebsd kernel / debian port.
<ogra_> ah, k
<aarcane> xnox, I don't know enough about packaging to be able to install or package partman-zfs, and I'm not running on a platform where it's available.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-28
<veebers> If I remaster the desktop iso to include a custom preseed.seed file, what are the correct boot parameters I need to pass to make it work?
<veebers> most of the guides I've seen seem out of date (mentioning /install/initrd.gz but from what I can see it should be /casper/initrd.lz)?
<xnox> cjwatson: there is proposal from design team to take the "third-paty (proprietary) software checkbox" and move it from the prepare screen to all the way to the end, post user setup as "one last thing"
<xnox> cjwatson: as far as i can see it does two things currently: drivers via ubuntu-drivers-common and installing ubuntu restricted meta-package.
<cjwatson> one sec while I refresh my memory
<xnox> is this technically possible to do? should / shouldn't be done?
<xnox> (the "install updates" checkbox will stay on the prepare screen)
<cjwatson> ubuntu-restricted-addons doesn't much matter - that's handled after all questions have been asked in any case
<cjwatson> I'd be concerned about ubuntu-drivers though; don't we rely on this to install non-free network drivers where necessary that could be used during installation, so you'd lose geolocation on the timezone page?
<cjwatson> that's the only problem I see; if you determine it's not a problem, go nuts
<xnox> cjwatson: my crazy thought, was to apply the restricted policy, recognise the network driver to be a hardware-driver and run ubuntu-drivers for network & wifi cards without any UI
<cjwatson> that'd be permissible if it works :)
<xnox> cjwatson: but not the 3D graphics drivers, as people may choose to use llvm-pipe or free drivers instead of the proprietary once.
<cjwatson> They aren't loadable while ubiquity is running anyway
<xnox> true.
<xnox> but currently that checkbox does all: ubuntu-drivers (network, wifi, graphics) & ubuntu-restricted-addons.
<xnox> Ok, i'll talk to pitti about ubuntu-drivers and if it can do network,wifi & free graphics separate from non-free graphics.
 * cjwatson nods
<xnox> cjwatson: btw - do you have any more d-i merges in progress, or am I ok to upload ubiquity?
<xnox> ogra is eager to drop metacity on nexus7 to regain space.
<cjwatson> not right now, and none of them are urgent anyway; go ahead
<cjwatson> and yeah, your compiz branch looks OK to me
<cjwatson> (but I see ogra's already reviewed it)
<cjwatson> I suspect this will cause compiz to be used by default on Ubuntu images too
<cjwatson> I mean, normal x86 desktop
<cjwatson> Which is probably OK but just so you know ...
<xnox> cjwatson: because metacity is not seeded? *sigh*
<xnox> cjwatson: well.... compiz must work in the installed system cause we don't have fallback.
<cjwatson> because compiz is in the expansion of the desktop seed, and so germinate will see that ubiquity's dependency is already satisfied by an inner seed and not bother to add metacty
<cjwatson> +i
<cjwatson> if you wanted to avoid that, you could explicitly add metacity to ubuntu.raring/live
<xnox> cjwatson: i'd like to keep seeding metacity as the "revert" if people complain / notice breakage with compiz.
<xnox> I guess Edubuntu is affected if they want to keep using metacity for the installer instead of compiz. stgraber?!
<xnox> all other flavours already use their own default WM.
<cjwatson> yes, the same thing would go for Edubuntu
<stgraber> edubuntu will stll ship metacity because we ship gnome-session-fallback which depends on it
<xnox> stgraber: good.
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.raring/rdepends/metacity/metacity
<xnox> and because openjdk-7 build-deps on metacity it will not fall out of main.
<ogra-cb> *build*-depends ?
 * ogra-cb shakes head
<cjwatson> test suite, presumably
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-29
<mattrae> hi folks, is it possible to preseed install using software raid + luks encryption? looking at the expert_recipe you can specify method { crypto} or method { raid }, but not both..
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-02
<infinity> Argh.  I just spent half an hour trying to figure out why my netboot image wasn't writing to my card correctly, before I realised the machine I was writing it on didn't have udev running, and /dev/mmcblk1 was a regular file, not a device.
 * infinity head -> desk.
<infinity> (At least dd wrote to /dev/mmcblk1 REALLY FAST... That should have been my first clue)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-25
<psivaa> cjwatson: can not complete trusty server installations with today's images. they hang at grub installation stage
<psivaa> reported bug 1254696
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1254696 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Trusty server installations hang on 'Installing GRUB boot loader'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254696
 * cjwatson watches his browser grind to a halt trying to render those logs
<cjwatson> I wish firefox were less awful at this.  w3m it is!
<cjwatson> Curious; sort of looks as though cdebconf crashed or something
<cjwatson> psivaa: apt regression - tracking it down now
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<psivaa> uploading that log file took quite a while as well.
<cjwatson> It was in an infinite loop
<cjwatson> Because the apt bug meant it was reading from the end of a file when it should have been reading from a pipe
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-28
<venkat_irc> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu from a Hard disk partition intead of Livecd. i am using syslinux to do that. syslinux -ma -i /dev/sda1 .. Its not booting and gives error in mounting the cdrom
<venkat_irc> any idea on how to install from hard disk partition .
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-30
<pedahzur> I am trying to do an 12.04 install via the mini.iso.  I get through the first part of setup OK (network, etc), but when I get to Load Installer Components, it just hangs on a purple screenn.  The log screen (ctrl-f4) shows it downloading three GPG keys, but then after that it just hangs, nothing in the logs, nothing on the installer screen. Ideas?  I'm at a loss here.
<pedahzur> Sorry to have to run. Usually I would hang around, but I'm "on site," and have to leave.  If you have any ideas about this, please post them here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191057&p=12861857
<infinity> If pedahzur comes back, someone tell him to use the installer from precise-updates, not precise.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-30
<chipotlefan> hey, I'm having some difficulty installing Ubuntu on my Windows 7 machine.
<chipotlefan> I can't seem to choose a partition on which to install it
<CarlFK> chipotlefan: you will get help sooner in #ubuntu than here
#ubuntu-installer 2015-11-24
<lloz> Anyone know if Ubiquity is supposed to work with preseed/include and friends? I can't find any examples of people using it online and the seed seems to be ignored when used to preseed a Xubuntu 14.04 install.
<cyphermox> lloz: yes
<cyphermox> there is a specific syntax to follow for some keys though
<cyphermox> here's an annotated example: http://people.canonical.com/~mtrudel/preseed/full.cfg
<lloz> Thank you, looking at it now
<lloz> Hm, I don't see any preseed/include usage there
<lloz> By preseed/include I mean including other preseed files from a first one as in the section "Chainloading preconfiguration files": https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apbs05.html.en
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> hrm
<cyphermox> I suppose it *should* work. did you try it with debian-installer at all?
<lloz> Hm, I'll try to come up with a minimal non-working example. I'm using this as a part of a Packer/Vagrant/Virtualbox build-line...
<cjwatson> I don't think we ever added preseed/include support to casper, which is where it would have to go.
<lloz> The analagous config with Ubuntu 14.04 server iso (no casper, no ubiquity, only d-i) works perfectly
<cjwatson> casper basically reimplements the read-and-apply bits of preseed.
<lloz> Hm, yeah I looked in casper-set-selections a bit
<lloz> Hm, well as long as there wasn't some documentation I was missing, I'll just flatten my preseeds for the ubiquity installs
<cyphermox> cjwatson: you're too fast!
 * cyphermox was still looking at preseed and retrieving casper :)
<lloz> Thank you :-)
<cyphermox> cjwatson: thanks!
<lloz> I promised to provide a minimal(-ish) example: here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13496264/
<lloz> It still uses packer, but just because I'm lazy and prefer for packer to setup the env, host the preseeds and put in the boot-line for me...
<lloz> (My answer was questioned, but for posterity and such..)
<lloz> (My question was answered*)
#ubuntu-installer 2015-11-25
<eddiedean> Trying to install 14.04 & 15.10, same error when loading installer: 'Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error'. I click on show details and seems to have something to do with ubiquity. Error title: 'ubiquity crashed with TypeError in make_error_string(): sequence item 0: expected str instance, NoneType found'
<eddiedean> I tried removing ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-28
<xnox> infinity, shouldn't we demote lilo-installer udeb to universe, it's annoying that it gets loaded everywhere, no?
<xnox> bdmurray, could you please subscribe foundations to partman-swapfile package please? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-swapfile
<xnox> bdmurray, oh, i have powers too it seems. I've managed to subscribe foundations-bugs to it.
<xnox> subscribing ubuntu-installer team too
<xnox> cyphermox, is it an oversight that driver-injection-disk is not part of the ubiquity build?
<xnox> i thought that's what is used for raid controller drivers by OEMs
<cyphermox> I don't think it's an oversight, ubiquity uses a "desktop" kernel, not the split up kernel for d-i
<cyphermox> depends what exactly is shipped by driver-injection-disk
<cyphermox> is that the right source package name?
<xnox> the question come up from an OEM that is trying to enable their raid controller (proprietary at the moment i am gueesing) yet use it with a dekstop/ubiquity installer for some reason
<xnox> i believe hw-detect is the package that ships that
<cyphermox> ah, yeah, makes sense
<xnox> driver-injection-disk is the binary/executable name, and the udeb for it is a slightly different name
<cyphermox> right, I see now
<cyphermox> I don't think it's an oversight, it just never came up
<cyphermox> I'd be tempted to say it probably don't hook up so great to the typical ubiquity UX
<cyphermox> otherwise I'd run it just after the welcome/prepare screen, same place as where the SB stuff is hooked up, it might take a bit to hook it up cleanly
<xnox> cyphermox, i think we simply want to install / activate the .deb live and for target. And do nothing for the .udeb .ude
<xnox> so slightly different code path.
<xnox> and obviously said OEM wants it for xenial....
<xnox> is there any other way to inject .deb during install & for target, with ubiquity images?
<xnox> driver injection disk sounds like the cleanest way forward to me, but i'm not sure if there is anything else on the desktop iso.
<xnox> does ubuntu-drivers do anything special in ubiquity?
<cyphermox> well, if the driver packages are in the archive they could get picked up by ubuntu-drivers via modaliases, but I guess in this case they're not in the archive
<cyphermox> easiest might be to use an early command?
<xnox> which is fidally
<xnox> *fiddly
<cyphermox> not really
#ubuntu-installer 2016-12-01
<xnox> updating ubiquity to use swapfiles by default, will test, then upload.
<xnox> ubiquity ftbfs in zesty-proposed, fine in zesty.
<xnox> swapfile integration is still incomplete, trying to figure out what is missing (maybe my ad-hoc test environment is borked0
<xnox> cyphermox, is it normal that ubiquity popped up a "medium" priority question dialog, which has a default answer?
<xnox> somehow i thought ubiquity runs at high d-i priority, no? or am i still suppose to mark medium questions as seen, and/or otherwise pre-answer them in ubiquity?
<xnox> specifically partman-basicfilesystems/no_swap is popping up, which is at medium priority these days.
<xnox> (well in zesty)
<cyphermox> some partman questions may be special
<cyphermox> depends of the question and what popup appeared.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-12-02
<bergkatten> Hi, I'm customizing the ubuntu livecd and need to be able to 1: run a post installation script to pull some files after the installer is done, 2: would be nice to have the hd encryption as default setting if the user does not have other preferences.
<xnox> i am getting installer hangs.
<CarlFK> bergkatten: you know about  the preeseed file?  I don't know where a good place for you to start is, but I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<xnox> i'm not sure we can do without swap partition in ubiquity. or i'm doing it wrong.
<bergkatten> <xnox>: thanks i'm looking at the link
<bergkatten> i've found this one:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization , not so far :)
 * xnox was talking to myself really =)
 * xnox is deep into fixing things
<CarlFK> xnox: append  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt  #d-i preseed/late_command string apt-install zsh; in-target chsh -s /bin/zsh
<CarlFK> that is your post installation script
<xnox> From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<xnox> you may also use: ubiquity/success_command: similar to preseed/late_command. Specify a command to be run when the install completes successfully (runs outside of /target, but /target is mounted when the command is invoked).
<bergkatten>  <CarlFK>: i'll a basic preseed now to see if it's being triggered even when starting the installer from the desktop in a "try ubuntu" session, bbl
<CarlFK> "post installation script to pull some files after the installer is done"  Ummm... that does not sound like "try ubuntu" session
<xnox> CarlFK, if you want to customize live-session -> without affecting installed system, you need to apply tweaks at casper level (this is what differentiates live-session vs installed system)
<xnox> if you want to affect both, you need to respin the livecd rootfs / rebuild squashfs.
<CarlFK> xnox: keep in mind I don
<CarlFK> er
<CarlFK> xnox: keep in mind I don't want any of this.  bergkatten want's something, but i am not really sure what now.
<CarlFK> I use pxe to boot the installer + preseed
<xnox> hehe.
<xnox> sorry, lost track of who requested what =)
<bergkatten> i'd like to be able to  allow the installer run ready after the user started a "try ubuntu" session and when the installer is successfully done a postinstall script should be run in /target.
<bergkatten> basically i read it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation  that: "ubiquity/success_command:  " would do what i want but not in chroot /target
<bergkatten> i which to join a puppet server in that script
<superm1> xnox: this swapfile by default, any ideas what scenarios it doesn't play friendly with?  i seem to recall there was a big enough list a few years back that it didn't happen
<superm1> maybe hibernate was one?
<xnox> superm1, we do not support hibernate out of the box since trusty
<xnox> (disabled by default)
<superm1> oh, i see
<xnox> (or maybe even before that)
<superm1> but so if someone tried to enable hibernate that probably does also break when using a swapfile
<xnox> superm1, in practice swap is not used by default, but we want to have /some/ swap available when things balloon.
<superm1> right
<xnox> superm1, why not? hybernating to swapfile should work if one (a) resizes swapfile to be larger (b) adjusts resume line
<xnox> superm1, i have a workitem open to check how easy/hard hibernation to swapfile is.
<xnox> superm1, note that with lvm or fulldisk encryption (uses LVM on LUKS) swap is still an LVM volume.
<superm1> xnox: ah okay good.  i guess you can make the swapfile on demand, which actually makes it more flexible too
<superm1> in that you can create the right size file immediately
<superm1> and if you change RAM in teh system, you aren't screwed by making swap the wrong size at installation
<xnox> there is a small minority that advocates allocating swapfile upon initiating hibernation.....
<xnox> the biggest driver is that swap is not longer useful, and default installation sizes are wrong too.
<superm1> the most important thing in my mind is that the file is contiguous for hibernation
<superm1> especially if you're on a spindle
<xnox> e.g. 32GB swap partition on NVMe drive with 16GB of RAM is a waste of NVMe disk space
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> the reason i'm bringing up hibernation, is that it becomes extra interesting as machines start to use suspend-to-idle instead of s3 by default
<xnox> hence swapfile is limited to 5% of rootfs free disk space, or 1 GB, whatever is largest (tweakable)
<superm1> you really do want to start having suspend-to-idle + hibernate on a timer
<superm1> like how hybrid-s3 works
<xnox> i don't know what suspend-to-idle means. My understanding is that "suspend" has become the thing to do, and it has become ever more power efficient thing to do.
<superm1> suspend to idle is the linux equivalent of "disconnected standby"
<superm1> rather than turning everything but RAM off, the CPU goes into a super low power state
<superm1> the kernel freezes all tasks
<superm1> and the kernel puts all the devices into D3cold
<superm1> on new hardware it's as good or better than S3
<superm1> once this is merged, it will become more commonly used by default: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-acpi/msg70357.html
#ubuntu-installer 2016-12-04
<CarlFK> if the dhcp server supplies a hostname, the installer will use it, else ask the user to type.    I want to log the hostname/mac so the dhcp server will send it next time
#ubuntu-installer 2017-11-29
<frechdachs69> Q: how do I provide network configuration within a preseed file for Ubiquity (booting from a 16.04 desktop ISO) ?
<frechdachs69> any idea how to get the address of the server that has provided the preseed configuration (when using 'url=...')? or whether that 'url' parameter is stored somewhere so that I can access it within the 'success_command'?
<frechdachs69> any way to tell Ubiquity what desktop to install (e.g. 'kubuntu-desktop' instead of default)? or other packages?
<cyphermox> frechdachs69: all of these are possible, to some degree yeah
<cyphermox> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<cyphermox> if you look there; the netcfg lines are what you use to configure network
<cyphermox> as for picking the packages you want, look at the pkgsel lines in the same example: pkgsel/include can let you install single packages, or tasksel/first ; so if you wanted kubuntu-desktop you could mention exactly that to install
#ubuntu-installer 2018-11-26
<CarlFK> is there a ubuntu fork/clone/whatever of https://salsa.debian.org/installer-team/debian-installer/blob/master/build/config/x86.cfg#L113-115
<CarlFK> I want to add 3 more mcopy lines to support uefi: https://salsa.debian.org/carlfk-guest/ansible/blob/uefiusb/usbinst/uefi/fix_hdmedia.sh#L9-11
#ubuntu-installer 2018-11-29
<acheronuk> cyphermox jibel et al. does this MP need a changelog entry from me? https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/359785
<acheronuk> if so, I'm not sure if to put it in my name or not considering it's a cherry-pick of someone elses commit from a ubiquity fork
<cyphermox> acheronuk: yes please
<cyphermox> you can put your name in the changelog, and say that the patch is from whomever
<cyphermox> I wonder how the hell this isn't a bug in Qt though :)
<acheronuk> it's slightly over my head
<cyphermox> acheronuk: well, just seems to me that if it wants argv, fine, but it should also be fine if that's completely empty
<cyphermox> ie. who cares, you can just start an application that doesn't have any arguments
<cyphermox> *shrugs*
<acheronuk> cyphermox: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B95hVVqXb2/
 * acheronuk shrugs also
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> fix is simple, this will obviously work
<cyphermox> it's just IMO not very nice to absolutely require a parameter when it could be omitted safely
<acheronuk> cyphermox: changelog added. I mentioned it was from Neon fork, but not the commit ref (716f0ce6). I can amend that if you really want it.
